# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  مدارسة الأربعين النووية

## أم علي طويلبة علم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..*
*أما بعد :*
*قال بعض الفضلاء : من زرع كلمة ( سوف ) أنبتت له نبت ( ليت)* *فأثمرت له ( لعل ) وثمرها ( الخيبة والندامة**)*

*أخواتي طالبات العلم علينا التضرع إلى الله أن يرزقنا الإخلاص ، طالب العلم قد يجد مشقة وصعوبة في مجاهدة نيته ، العلم لا يكون إلا بجهاد من طالبه ، تأتي طالب العلم حالة الفتور ،عليه أولا أن يستعين بالله سبحانه ويوطن نفسه ويجتهد بالمذاكرة*
*قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله عن أيام الطلب : مكثت في كتاب الحيض* *تسع سنين حتى فهمته** .*
*علينا بمذاكرة العلم ومراجعته ، والنفس على ما عودتها اعتادت ، وعند الشروع في الطلب لابد من شحذ الهمة وتقوية العزيمة مثل قراءة سير السلف .*


*والمدارسة والمذاكرة بين الأقران أمر رائع يساعد في شحذ الهمة في طلب العلم ، فهل ندرس معا الأربعين النووية بعد التوكل على الله عز وجل ؟*
*.*
*.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الحديث الأول 

عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه رضي الله عنه ، قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :

( إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى، فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله ، فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله ، ومن كانت هجرته لدنيا يصيبها أو امرأة ينكحها ، فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه ) 
رواه البخاري ومسلم .

______________________________  ___________________

ذكر ما يستفاد من الحديث ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

هو حديث قال عنه بعض أهل العلم هو نصف الإسلام وقيل ثلثه وقيل ربعه

فأما نصفه فلأنه العمل المقبول هو ما اجتمع فيه الإخلاص والمتابعة فاشتمل الحديث على جزء الإخلاص وقاسمه حديث عائشة:" من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد" النصف الآخر

وهو ثلثه مع السابق وحديث اجتناب الشبهات وقيل لأن الدين يقوم بالقلب واللسان والجوارح فاشتمل على قسم القلب

وهو ربعه مع الأحاديث الثلاثة السابقين وحديث ابن مسعود إن أحدكم يجمع في بطن أمه 
وقال بعض أهل العلم:"أصول السنن في كل فن أربعة أحاديث حديث عمر إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وحديث الحلال بين والحرام بين، وحديث من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه، وحديث ازهد في الدنيا يحبك الله وازهد فيما في أيدي الناس يحبك الناس" جامع العلوم والحكم

وافتتح كثير من العلماء مصنفاتهم بهذا الحديث لعظمه وعظم فوائده

وهو داخل في كثير من أبواب الفقه وقال الشافعي يدخل في 70 بابا من الفقه


فائدة حديثية: هذا الحديث فرد مطلق أي لم يروه إلا راو واحد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يروه إلا عمر بن الخطاب ولم يروه عن عمر إلا علقمة بن أبي وقاص الليثي ولم يروه عن علقمة إلا محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي ولم يروه عن محمد يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري ثم اشتهر بعدُ (ابن رجب- ابن حجر)

وهو متواتر تواتر معنوي حيث وردت أحاديث أخرى بألفاظ مختلفة عن النية ومكانتها من العمل (ابن حجر)
ويصح أن يقال تواتر بعد يحيى ين سعيد الأنصاري حيث رواه عنه بعد خلق كثير (ابن حجر)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> الحديث الأول 
> 
> عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه رضي الله عنه ، قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :
> 
> ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى، فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله ، فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله ، ومن كانت هجرته لدنيا يصيبها أو امرأة ينكحها ، فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه ) 
> رواه البخاري ومسلم .


- هذا الحديث أصل عظيم في أعمال القلوب ، لأن النيات أعمال القلوب . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]


*- قال عبدالرحمن بن مهدي : لو صنفت الأبواب لجعلت حديث عمر بن الخطاب في الأعمال بالنية في كل باب . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

*- الرد على الموسوسين الذين يعملون الأعمال عدة مرات ، ثم يقول لهم الشيطان : إنكم لم تنووا ، فإننا نقول لهم : لا ، لا يمكن أبدا أن تعملوا عملا إلا بنية فخففوا على أنفسكم ودعوا هذه الوساوس . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- قوله بعد ذلك : ( وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى )... وليس هذا تكريرا محضا للجملة الأولى ، فإن الجملة الأولى دلت على أن صلاح العمل وفساده بحسب النية المقتضية لإيجاده ، والجملة الثانية دلت على أن ثواب العامل على عمله بحسب نيته الصالحة ، وأن عقابه عليه بحسب نيته الفاسدة . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*


*- أن الأعمال بحسب ما تكون وسيلة له ، فقد يكون الشيء المباح في الأصل يكون طاعة إذا نوى به الإنسان خيرا ، مثل أن ينوي بالأكل والشرب التقوي على طاعة الله ، ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة ) . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- ذكر بعد ذلك مثالا من أمثال الأعمال التي صورتها واحدة ويختلف صلاحها وفسادها باختلاف النيات ، وكأنه يقول : سائر الأعمال على حذو هذا المثال . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*


*- أنه ينبغي على المعلم أن يضرب الأمثال التي يتبين بها الحكم . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*


*- وفي قوله : ( إلى ما هاجر إليه ) تحقير إلى ما طلبه من أمر الدنيا ، واستهانة به ، حيث لم يذكره بلفظه . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

*- وسائر الأعمال على كالهجرة في هذا المعنى ، فصلاحها وفسادها بحسب النية الباعثة عليها كالجهاد والحج وغيرهما . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أخواتي من خلال هذه المدارسة نكون ان شاء الله :**- يم إنهاء قراءة الأربعين النووية
- وقراءة الشروح .
- استخراج الفوائد 
-حصول فائدة المدارسة مع الأقران 

ومن هنا ترتكز المعلومة بصورة أكبر بإذن الله ، 

وهذا رابط فيه شروح الأربعين النووية :*
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=309619

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

* 

الحديث الثاني * 


*عن عمر بن الخطاب أبا حفص -رضي الله عنه- قال: بينما نحن جلوس عند رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ذات يوم، إذ طلع علينا رجل شديد بياض الثياب، شديد سواد الشعر، لا يرى عليه أثر السفر، ولا يعرفه منا أحد حتى جلس إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فأسند ركبتيه إلى ركبتيه، ووضع كفيه على فخذيه.* 

*وقال: يا محمد أخبرني عن الإسلام، قال: الإسلام أن تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله، وتقيم الصلاة، وتؤتي الزكاة، وتصوم رمضان، وتحج البيت إن استطعت إليه سبيلا. قال: صدقت، فعجبنا له يسأله ويصدقه!* 

*قال: قال : فأخبرني عن الإيمان، قال: أن تؤمن بالله، وملائكته، وكتبه، ورسله، واليوم الآخر، وتؤمن بالقدر خيره وشره. قال: صدقت.* 

*قال: فأخبرني عن الإحسان، قال: أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه، فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك.* 

*قال: فأخبرني عن الساعة، قال: ما المسئول عنها بأعلم من السائل.* 

*قال: فأخبرني عن آماراتها، قال: أن تلد الأمة ربتها، وأن ترى الحفاة العراة العالة رعاء الشاة يتطاولون في البنيان.* 

*ثم انطلق فلبثت مليًّا، ثم قال: يا عمر أتدري من السائل؟ قلت: الله ورسوله أعلم، قال: فإنه جبريل أتاكم يعلمكم دينكم .

رواه مسلم.*

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

* قالَ القاضِي عياضُ: "وهذا الحديثُ قد اشتملَ على شرح ِجميعِ وظائفِ العباداتِ الظاهرةِ والباطنةِ؛ من عقودِ الإيمانِ، وأعمالِ الجوارحِ، وإخلاصِ السرائرِ، والتحفظِ من آفاتِ الأعمالِ حتى إنَّ علومَ الشريعةِ كلَّها راجعةٌ إليهِ ومتشعِّبةٌ منهُ".


* الإسلام والإيمان في الاصطلاح:
- أرجحُ الآراءِ تقول أنَّ الإسلامَ بمعنَى الإيمانِ إلّا إن وُجِدَت قرينةٌ تدلُّ على أنَّ لكُلٍّ منهُما معنًى مُستقلًّا عن الآخرِ؛ فمعنَى كُلٍّ منهُما يشتملُ الاعتقادَ بالقلبِ والنّطقَ باللّسانِ والعملَ بالجوارِحِ والأركان، ومِن ثمَّ فالإسلامُ والإيمانُ قد يجتمعانِ في معنًى واحدٍ وقد يفترقانِ في المعنَى، واستدلَّ أصحابُ هذا القولِ بِـ:

أ- قولَ اللهِ تعالَى: {فَأَخْرَجْنَا مَنْ كَانَ فِيهَا مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ . فَمَا وَجَدْنَا فِيهَا غَيْرَ بَيْتٍ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ} [الذّاريات 35- 36].
هنا الإيمانُ والإسلامُ بمعنًى واحدٍ.
ب- قولَ اللهِ تعالَى: {إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آَيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ . الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ . أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا لَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ} [الأنفال2-4]
فالإيمانُ في هذهِ الآياتِ يشتملُ على أعمالٍ باطنةٍ وأعمالٍ ظاهرةٍ، أي يشتملُ على أمورٍ متعلّقةٍ بالاعتقادِ في القلبِ، وعلى أمورٍ متعلّقةٍ بأعمالِ الجوارحِ والأركان.

قالَ الإمامُ النّوويُّ: " وقيلَ الإيمانُ هوَ التّصديقُ بالقلبِ والعملُ بالأركانِ، فالمؤمنُ المُصدّقُ بقلبِهِ لابُدَّ أن يجمَعَ إلى تصدِيقِهِ العملُ بموجبِ الإيمانِ، قالَ النّبيُّ صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ: «لا يزنِي الزّاني حينَ يزنِي وهوَ مُؤمنٌ» لأنّهُ لم يعمَل بموجِبِ الإيمانِ".

وقالَ الإمامُ البغويُّ: "جعلَ النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّم الإسلامَ اسمًا لِمَا ظَهَرَ مِنَ الأَعمالِ، وجَعلَ الإيمانَ اسمًا لِما بطنَ منَ الاعتقادِ، وليسَ ذلكَ لأنَّ الأعمالَ ليسَت منَ الإيمانِ، والتّصديقَ بالقلبِ ليسَ منَ الإسلامِ، بل ذلكَ تفصيلٌ لجملةٍ هيَ كُلّها شيءٌ واحدٌ وجماعُها الدّينُ، ولذلكَ قالَ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ: «ذاكَ جبريلُ أتاكُم يُعلّمُكُم دينَكُم». والتّصديقُ والعملُ يتناولُهُا اسمُ الإيمانِ والإسلامِ جميعًا؛ يدلُّ عليهِ قولُهُ سُبحانَهُ وتعالَى:{إنَّ الدينَ عندَ اللهِ الإسلامُ} و{رَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإسلامَ دِينًا} {ومَن يبتغِ غيرَ الإسلامِ دينًا فلن يُقبلَ منهُ}؛ فأخبرَ سُبحانَهُ وتعالَى أنَّ الدّينَ الّذي رضيَهُ ويقبلُهُ من عبادِهِ هوَ الإسلامُ، ولا يكونُ الدّينُ في محلِّ القَبولِ والرّضا إلّا بانضمامِ التّصديقِ إلى العملِ".

* «الإحسانُ أن تعبُدَ اللهَ كأنّكَ تراهُ فإن لم تكُن تراهُ فإنّهُ يراكَ»
- هُنا بيانٌ للمرتبةِ السّاميةِ الّتي على المسلمِ أن يطمحَ إليها، حينَما يستشعرُ أنَّ اللهَ مُطّلعٌ عليهِ في جميعِ أحوالِهِ في السّرِّ والعلنِ، فبيّنَ النّبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلّمَ  أنَّ على المُسلمِ أن يعبُدَ اللهَ في جميعِ أحوالِهِ كعبادَتِهِ في حالةِ العيانِ دونَ تقصيرٍ.
- أسلوبُ التّذكيرِ برقابةِ اللهِ من أهمِّ الأساليبِ في التّربية والتّوجيهِ نحوَ الخيرِ، وهوَ عونٌ لنا على تنفيذِ أوامرِهِ سُبحانَهُ واجتنابِ نواهيهِ، وهوَ من أهمّ الأسبابِ الّتي تجعلُ النّاسَ يلتزمونَ الأوامرَ الإلهيةَ بدرجةٍ كبيرةٍ جدًّا، ولا يلتزمونَ بالقوانينِ البشريّةِ؛ فإنَّ القوانينَ الإلهيَةَ منَ اللهِ تعالَى، والعقوبَةَ عليها في الآخرةِ منَ اللهِ أيضًا، ولا يمكنُ لإنسانٍ أن يُفلِتَ من رقابةِ اللهِ أو من عقوبتِهِ. بينما القوانينُ البشريّةُ من البشرِ، والرّقابةُ عليها بشريّةٌ، والعقوبةُ عليها بشريّةٌ، والرّقابةُ البشريّةُ قاصرةٌ ضعيفةٌ قد يُفلتُ الإنسانُ منها. 

هذا جزءٌ ممّا درستُ في شرحِ هذا الحديث في أحدِ مُتطلّباتِ الجامعة.

جزاكُمُ اللهُ خيرًا وأحسنَ إليكُم()

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- أن من هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مجالسة أصحابه وهذا الهدي يدل على حسن خلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومنها أنه ينبغي للإنسان أن يكون ذا عشرة مع الناس ومجالسة وأن لا ينزوي عنهم . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- أن الخلطة مع الناس أفضل من العزلة ما لم يخش الإنسان على دينه ، فإن خشي على دينه فالعزلة أفضل ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يوشك أن يكون خير مال الرجل غنم يتبع بها شعف الجبال ومواقع القطر ) . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]


- التفريق بين الإسلام والإيمان ، وهذا عند ذكرهما جميعا فإنه يفسر الإسلام بأعمال الجوارح ، والإيمان بأعمال القلوب ولكن عند الإطلاق يكون كل منهما شاملا للأخر فقوله تعالى : { ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا } وقوله : { ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا } يشمل الإسلام والإيمان وقول الله تبارك وتعالى : { أن الله مع المؤمنين } وما أشبهها من الآيات يشمل الإيمان والإسلام وكذلك قوله تعالى : { فتحرير رقبة مؤمنة } يشمل الإسلام والإيمان .
أما إذا ذكرا جميعا فيفسر كل منهما بما دل عليه هذا الحديث . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- فهكذا اسم الإسلام والإيمان ، إذا أفرد أحدهما دخل فيه الآخر ، ودل بإنفراده على ما يدل عليه الآخر ، فإذا قرن بينهما دل أحدهما على بعض ما يدل عليه بإنفراده ، ودل الآخر على الباقي . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- ولا ريب أنه متى ضعف الإيمان الباطن لزم منه ضعف أعمال الجوارح الظاهرة أيضا ، لكن اسم الإيمان ينفى عمن ترك شيئا من واجباته كما في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا يزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن ) .  [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- بيان الإحسان وهو أن يعبد الإنسان ربه عبادة رغبة وطلب كأنه يراه فيجب أن يصل إليه ، وهذه الدرجة من الإحسان هي الأكمل ، فإن لم يصل إلى هذه الحال فإلى الدرجة الثانية : أن يعبد الله عبادة خوف وهرب من عذابه ولذلك قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك ) أي فإن لم تعبده كأنك تراه فإنه يراك . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- أن العالم إذا سئل عن شيء لا يعلمه أن يقول لا أعلمه ، وأن ذا لا ينقصه شيئا بل هو من ورعه ودينه ، لأن فوق كل ذي علم عليم .  [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]


- أن السائل عن العلم يعتبر معلما ... لكن أريد أن أبين أنه ينبغي للإنسان أن يسأل عما يحتاجه الناس ولو كان عالما به من أجل أن ينال أجر التعليم . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا أختنا الحبيبة، ونفعَ بكِ.
أتابعُ بإذن اللهِ تعالَى.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الثالث

عن أبي عبدالرحمن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :*
*( بني الإسلام على خمس : شهادة أن لاإله إلا الله ، وأن محمداعبده ورسوله ، وإقام الصلاة ، وإيتاء الزكاة ، وحج البيت ، وصوم رمضان )*
رواه البخاري ومسلم .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

- هذا الحديث بين فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الإسلام بمنزلة البناء الذي يظلل صاحبه ويحميه من الداخل و من الخارج ، وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه بني على خمس ... [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

*- والمقصود تمثيل الإسلام بالبنيان ودعائم البنيان هذه الخمس ، فلا يثبت البنيان بدونها ، وبقية خصال الإسلام كتتمة البنيان . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

*- وقد استدل أحمد وإسحاق على كفر تارك الصلاة بكفر إبليس بترك السجود لآدم ، وترك السجود لله أعظم . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

*- ولم يذكر الجهاد في حديث ابن عمر، مع أن الجهاد أفضل الأعمال....*
*وفي حديث معاذ بن جبل إن رأس الأمر الإسلام ، وعموده الصلاة ، وذروة سنامه الجهاد.*
*وذروة سنامه : أعلى شيء فيه ، ولكنه ليس من دعائمه وأركانه التي بني عليها ، وذلك لوجهين :*

*أحدهما : أن الجهاد فرض كفاية عند جمهور العلماء ، ليس بفرض عين بخلاف هذه الأركان .*
*والثاني : أن الجهاد لا يستمر فعله إلى آخر الدهر، بل إذا نزل عيسى عليه السلام ، ولم يبق حينئذ ملة غير ملة الإسلام ، فحينئذ تضع الحرب أوزارها ، ويستغني عن الجهاد بخلاف هذه الأركان ، فإنها واجبة على المؤمنين إلى أن يأتي أمر الله وهم على ذلك ، والله أعلم . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الرابع* 

*عن أبي عبدالرحمن عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : حدثنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو الصادق المصدوق : إن أحدكم يجمع خلقه في بطن أمه أربعين يوما نطفة ، ثم يكون علقة مثل ذلك ، ثم يكون مضغة مثل ذلك ، ثم يرسل الله إليه الملك ، فينفخ فيه الروح ويؤمر بأربع كلمات : بكتب رزقه وأجله وعمله وشقي أو سعيد ، فوالله الذي لا إله غيره إن أحدكم ليعمل بعمل أهل الجنة حتى ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع ، فيسبق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل النار فيدخلها ، وإن أحدكم ليعمل بعمل أهل النار حتى ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع ، فيسبق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل الجنة فيدخلها .*
*رواه البخاري ومسلم .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- فيقول عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه ( حدثنا رسول الله وهو الصادق المصدوق ) الصادق في قِيله المصدوق فيما أوحي إليه ، وإنما قدم عبدالله بن مسعود هذه المقدمة ، لأن هذا من أمور الغيب التي لا تعلم إلا بوحي . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله]

- فهذا الحديث يدل على أنه يتقلب في مئة وعشرين يوما في ثلاثة أطوار ، في كل أربعين يوما منها يكون في طور . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- أنه بعد أربعة أشهر تنفخ فيه الروح ويثبت له حكم الإنسان الحي ، فلو سقط بعد ذلك فإنه يغسل ويكفن ويصلى عليه كما لو كان ذلك بعد تمام تسعة أشهر . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله]

- أن للأرحام ملكا موكلا بها ، لقوله ( فيبعث إليه الملك ) أي الملك الموكل بالأرحام . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- بكل حال فهذه الكتابة التي تكتب للجنين في بطن أمه غير كتابة المقادير السابقة لخلق الخلائق . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- فإن قال قائل : ما الحكمة في أن الله يخذل هذا الذي يعمل بعمل أهل الجنة حتى ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع فيسبق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل النار ؟
فالجواب : إن الحكمة في ذلك هو أن هذا الذي يعمل بعمل أهل الجنة إنما يعمل بعمل أهل الجنة فيما يبدو للناس وإلا فهو في الحقيقة ذو طوية خبيثة ونية فاسدة ، فتغلب هذه النية الفاسدة حتى يختم له بسوء الخاتمة نعوذ بالله من ذلك . وعلى هذا فيكون المراد بقوله : ( حتى ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع ) قرب أجله لا قربه من الجنة بعمله . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- وقوله _ في حديث آخر _ : ( فيما يبدو للناس ) إشارة إلى أن باطن الأمر يكون بخلاف ذلك ، وأن خاتمة السوء تكون بسبب دسيسة باطنة للعبد لا يطلع عليها الناس . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الخامس* 

عنْ أُمِّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أُمِّ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، قَالَتْ: قَالَ: رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم "مَنْ أَحْدَثَ فِي أَمْرِنَا هَذَا مَا لَيْسَ مِنْهُ فَهُوَ رَدٌّ". رَوَاهُ الْبُخَارِيُّ وَمُسْلِمٌ 
. وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ لِمُسْلِمٍ:"مَنْ عَمِلَ عَمَلًا لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْرُنَا فَهُوَ رَدٌّ" .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- هذا الحديث قال العلماء : إنه ميزان ظاهر الأعمال وحديث عمر الذي في أول الكتاب ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات ) ميزان باطن الأعمال ، لأن العمل له نية وله صورة فالصورة هي ظاهر العمل والنية هي باطن العمل . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- أن جميع البدع مردودة على صاحبها ولو حسنت نيته . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- أن من كان عمله خارجا عن الشرع ليس متقيدا بالشرع فهو مردود . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- قوله : ( ليس عليه أمرنا ) إشارة إلى أن أعمال العاملين كلهم ينبغي أن تكون تحت أحكام الشريعة . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الحديث السادس 

*عن أبي عبدالله* *النعمان بن بشير* *رضي الله عنهما قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول** :* *إن الحلال بين والحرام بين ، وبينهما أمور مشتبهات ، لا يعلمهن كثير من الناس ، فمن اتقى الشبهات* *استبرأ لدينه وعرضه ، ومن وقع في الشبهات وقع في الحرام ، كالراعي يرعى حول الحمى يوشك أن يرتع فيه ، ألا وإن لكل ملك حمى ، ألا وإن حمى الله محارمه ، ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله ، وإذا* *فسدت فسد الجسد كله ، ألا وهي القلب**.*
*رواه* *البخاري ومسلم** .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

- يستفاد من هذا الحدبث فوائد : أولا : أن الشريعة الإسلامية حلالها بين وحرامها بين والمشتبه منها يعلمه بعض الناس .
ثانيا : أنه ينبغي للإنسان إذا اشتبه عليه الأمر أحلال هو أم حرام أن يتجنبه حتى يتبين له أنه حلال .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- أن الإنسان إذا وقع في الأمور المشتبة هان عليه أن يقع في الأمور الواضحة فإذا مارس الشيء المشتبه فإن نفسه تدعوه إلى أن يفعل الشيء البين حينئذ يهلك .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا يعلمهن كثير من الناس ) فدل على أن من الناس من يعلمها وإنما هي مشتبهة على من لم يعلمها . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- أنه ينبغي التباعد عن المحرمات وأن يجعل بينه وبينها حاجزا . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- ويستدل بهذا الحديث من يذهب إلى سد الذرائع إلى المحرمات وتحريم الوسائل إليها . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- أن المدار في الصلاح والفساد على القلب وينبني على هذه الفائدة أنه يجب على الإنسان العناية بقلبه دائما وأبدا حتى يستقيم على ما ينبغي أن يكون عليه . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ولهذا يقال : القلب ملك الأعضاء ، وبقية الأعضاء جنوده . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- أن فساد الظاهر دليل على فساد الباطن لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله ، وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ) ففساد الظاهر عنوان فساد الباطن . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الحديث السابع

*عن أبي رقية تميم بن أوس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( الدين النصيحة قلنا لمن ؟ قال : لله ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم )*
*رواه البخاري ومسلم*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

- فالنصيحة لله عزوجل :هي النصيحة لدينه كذلك بالقيام بأوامره واجتناب نواهيه وتصديق خبره والإنابة إليه والتوكل عليه وغير ذلك من شعائر الإسلام وشرائعه. [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

-  والنصيحة لكتابه :الإيمان بأنه كلام الله وأنه مشتمل على الأخبار الصادقة والأحكام العادلة والقصص النافعة وأنه يجب أن يكون التحاكم إليه في جميع شئوننا . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- والنصيحة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :الإيمان به وأنه رسول الله إلى جميع العالمين ومحبته والتأسي به وتصديق خبره وامتثال أوامره واجتناب نهيه والدفاع ونحو عن دينه . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- والنصيحة لأئمة المسلمين : مناصحتهم ببيان الحق وعدم التشويش عليه والصبر على ما يحصل منهم الأذى وغير ذلك من حقوقهم المعروفة ومساعدتهم ومعاونتهم فيما يجب فيه المعونة كدفع الأعداء ونحو ذلك . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

-  والنصيحة لعامة المسلمين : أي سائر المسلمين هي أيضا بذل النصيحة لهم بالدعوة إلى الله والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وتعليمهم الخير وما أشبه هذا , ومن أجل ذلك صار الدين النصيحة وأول مايدخل في عامة المسلمين نفس الإنسان أن ينصح الإنسان نفسه . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن أنواع النصح لله تعالى وكتابه ورسوله - وهو مما يختص به العلماء -رد الأهواء المضلة بالكتاب والسنة ، وبيان دلالتهما على ما يخالف الأهواء كلها ،وكذلك رد الأقوال الضعيفة من زلات العلماء ، وبيان دلالة الكتاب والسنة على ردها ،[ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- الحث على النصيحة في هذه المواطن الخمسة , لأنها إذا كانت هذه هي الدين فإن الإنسان بلا شك يحافظ على دينه ويتمسك به , ولهذا جعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم النصيحة في هذه المواطن الخمسة . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- تحريم الغش لأنه إذا كانت النصيحة الدين فالغش ضد النصيحة فيكون على خلاف الدين وقد ثبت عن النـبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال " من غشنا فليس منا " [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- وكان السلف إذا أرادوا نصيحة أحد وعظوه سرا حتى قال بعضهم : من وعظ أخاه فيما بينه وبينه ، فهي نصيحة ، ومن وعظه على رؤوس الناس فإنما وبخه .[ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

 - وقال الفضيل بن عياض : ما أدرك عندنا من أدرك بكثرة الصلاة والصيام ، وإنما أدرك عندنا بسخاء الأنفس ، وسلامة الصدور ، والنصح للأمة . [ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الثامن

عن ابن عمر – رضي الله عنهما – أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( أُمِرتُ أن أُقاتِلَ الناسَ حتى يشهدوا أن لا إلهَ إلا اللهُ وأن محمدًا رسولُ اللهِ ، ويقيموا الصلاةَ ، ويؤتوا الزكاةَ ، فإذا فعلوا ذلك عَصَموا مني دماءَهم وأموالَهم إلا بحقِّ الإسلامِ ، وحسابُهم على الله ) .
رواه البخاري ومسلم*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*-* *أمرت : أي أمره الله عزوجل وأبهم الفاعل لأنه معلوم فإن الامر والناهي هو الله تعالى . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*-* *أن من امتنع عن الزكاة فإنه يجوز قتاله ولهذا قاتل أبو بكر رضي الله عنه الذين امتنعوا عن الزكاة . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*-* *فأبو بكر رضي الله عنه أخذ قتالهم من قوله : ( إلا بحقه ) فدل على أن قتال من أتى بالشهادتين جائز ومن حقه أداء حق المال الواجب . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

*-* *وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إلا بحقها " وفي رواية : " إلا بحق الإسلام " قد سبق أن أبا بكر أدخل في هذا الحق فعل الصلاة والزكاة ، وأن من العلماء من أدخل فيه فعل الصيام والحج أيضا .*
*ومن حقها ارتكاب ما يبيح دم المسلم من المحرمات .*
*ويشهد لهذا ما في " الصحيحين " عن ابن مسعود، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *: (* *لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأني رسول الله إلا بإحدى ثلاث : الثيب الزاني ، والنفس بالنفس ، والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة ) . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*


*-* *أن الإنسان إذا دان الإسلام ظاهرا فإن باطنه يوكل إلى الله , ولهذا قال : ( فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم وحسابهم على الله ). [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*


*-* *إثبات الحساب أي أن الإنسان يحاسب على عمله إن خيرا فخير وإن شرا فشر قال الله تعالى ( فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ * وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَه ) [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث التاسع*



*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ صَخْرٍ رَضِيَ الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُوْلَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُوْلُ: (مَا نَهَيْتُكُمْ عَنْهُ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ وَمَا أَمَرْتُكُمْ بِهِ فأْتُوا مِنْهُ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ؛ فَإِنَّمَا أَهْلَكَ الَّذِيْنَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ كَثْرَةُ مَسَائِلِهِمْ وَاخْتِلافُهُمْ عَلَى أَنْبِيَائِهِمْ  )* 
*رواه البخاري ومسلم*

----------


## هويدامحمد

شرح حديث ( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس )





عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إلاه إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دمائهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله تعالى ) متفق عليه. 

هذا الحديث في بيان التعامل مع الكفار ، وبيان حرمة دم المسلم وماله ، وفي الحديث مسائل:

الأولى – دل الحديث على وجوب قتال الكفار على اختلاف أجناسهم لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (أمرت أن أقاتل الناس) وهذا الحكم لم ينسخ ,بل باق إلى يوم القيامة ويشمل كل أنواع الكفار فالأصل قتالهم عند الإستطاعة على ذلك لإعلاء كلمة الله قال تعالى ( وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَلَا عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ ) وهذا قتال الطلب ، والجهاد ضربان : قتال طلب وهو أعلاهما, وقتال دفع وكلاهما قد دلت النصوص على شرعيته خلافا لمن زعم أنه لا جهاد في الإسلام إلا جهاد الدفع متابعة وانسياقا وراء المستشرقين في أطروحاتهم وهي شبهة فاسدة شاعت في أوساط متأخري المفكرين . وليس القتال مقصودا لذاته في الإسلام وإنما شرع القتال وسيلة لنشر الدين وإظهاره في الأرض وإزالة العوائق والموانع التي تحول دون سماع الحق واتباعه ، ولهذا جعل الشارع الحكيم للقتال آدابا وضوابط تهذبه وترقى به وتميزه عن الوحشية والظلم. 

الثانية – جعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخول الكفار في الإسلام غاية لترك القتال كما قال تعالى ( فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآَتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ) وقد دل القرآن أيضا على أنهم إذا أعطوا الجزية وعاهدوا ترك قتالهم كما قال تعالى ( قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ ) وثبت في صحيح مسلم من حديث بريدة الطويل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( وإذا لقيت عدوك من المشركين فادعهم إلى ثلاث خصال فأيتهن ما أجابوك فاقبل منهم وكف عنهم ) والحاصل أن الكفار يخيرون إما أن يدخلوا في الإسلام وإما أن يعاهدوا ويعطوا الجزية وإما القتال فإن أسلموا أو أعطوا الجزية كف عنهم وإلا قوتلوا. 

الثالثة – في الحديث إشارة إلى أن الطريق الشرعي في دخول الإسلام هو النطق بالشهادتين فحسب لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( حتى يشهدوا ) أي يقروا بالتوحيد والرسالة ، ولا يصح إسلام أحد بغير هذا ، خلافا لمن زعم من المتكلمين أن أول واجب على المكلف هو النظر في الآيات أو الشك ثم النظر أو غير ذلك من التكلفات السمجة المخالفة للكتاب والسنة واعتقاد منهج السلف الصالح. 

الرابعة – من أقرّ بالشهادتين قبل منه ,وعصم دمه وماله وعومل معاملة المسلمين ثم إذا دخل في الإسلام أمر ببقية شرائع الإسلام فإن التزم كان مسلما وإن لم يلتزم الشرائع أو وحصل منه شيء من النواقض بطل إسلامه ولم يحكم له بذلك ، ولهذا أنكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أسامة بن زيد قتله من قال لا إلاه إلا الله لما رفع عليه السيف ، ولم يكن صلى الله عليه وسلم يشترط على من جاءه يريد الإسلام أن يلتزم الصلاة والزكاة ، وروي أنه قبل من ثقيف الإسلام واشترطوا عدم الزكاة ، وأخذ الإمام أحمد بهذا وقال يصح الإسلام على الشرط الفاسد ثم يلزم بشرائع الإسلام ، وفي ذلك مخرج حسن للداعية الذي يباشر دعوة الكفار أن يتألفهم في بادئ الأمر على قبول الشهادتين ولا يأمرهم بالفرائض وترك ماهم عليه من المحرمات فإنه يشق عليهم ذلك من أول وهلة في الغالب فإذا اطمأنت قلوبهم بالإيمان وحصل منهم إذعان أمرهم بالشرائع ، وهذا أدب التدرج في فقه دعوة الكفار وتألفهم على الإسلام. 

الخامسة – قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إلا بحق الإسلام) يفيد جواز قتل من أبيحت حرمته بحق الإسلام ولو نطق بالشهادتين ، فمن ارتكب فعلا يبيح دم المسلم بالشرع قتل وأبيح دمه وماله كما ثبت في الصحيحين عن ابن مسعود عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( لا يحل دم امرىء مسلم يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله إلا بإحدى ثلاث الثيب الزاني والنفس بالنفس والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة ) ، ويدخل في ترك الدين أنواع كثيرة من الردة كالكفر والشرك والسحر والإستهزاء بالله أو رسوله أو الشعائر وترك الصلاة وادعاء الغيب ونحو ذلك مما دل الشرع على الكفر به . 

السادسة – أفاد الحديث عظم حرمة دم المسلم وتحريم قتله لأي سبب من الأسباب مهما أخل بالواجبات وفعل من الكبائر إلا ما دل الشرع عليه ، 
فلا يحل لأحد التعرض للمسلم وانتهاك حرمته ، والإستخفاف بدماء المسلمين واستباحتها من طريقة الخوارج قاتلهم الله ، وفي سنن النسائي عن عبد الله بن عمرو -رضي الله عنه- عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: "لزوال الدنيا أهون عند الله من قتل رجل مسلم". ونظر ابن عمر -رضي الله عنهما- يوما إلى البيت أو إلى الكعبة فقال: "ما أعظمك وأعظم حرمتك، والمؤمن أعظم حرمة عند الله منك". وكذلك الذمي المعاهد حرم الشرع دمه كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (من قتل معاهدا لم يرح رائحة الجنة، وإن ريحها توجد من مسيرة أربعين عاما ) رواه البخاري. وقد كان السلف شديدوا الورع في دماء المسلمين قال بشير بن عقبة " قلت ليزيد الشخير ما كان مطرف يصنع إذا هاج الناس قال يلزم قعر بيته ولا يقرب لهم جمعة ولا جماعة حتى تنجلي " ، وأول ما يقضى بين الناس يوم القيامة في الدماء ومن لم يصب دما حراما فهو في فسحة من أمره ، وتساهل العبد في دماء الناس دليل على ضعف بصيرته وقلة ورعه وتعرضه للفتن والله المستعان. 

السابعة – قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( وحسابهم على الله عز وجل ) يعني أن الشهادتين وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة تعصم دم صاحبها وماله في الدنيا أما في الآخرة فحسابه على الله عز وجل فإن كان صادقا أدخله الله الجنة بذلك وإن كان كاذبا كان في جملة المنافقين الذين يدخلهم الله في الدرك الأسفل من النار كما قال تعالى ( إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الْأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُمْ نَصِيرًا ) ، وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعامل المنافقين الذين يظهرون الإسلام معاملة المسلمين ويجريهم على أحكام الإسلام الظاهر مع علمه بنفاق بعضهم في الباطن.

الثامنة – إذا تواطأ أهل قرية أو جماعة لهم منعة على ترك شيء من شعائر الدين الظاهرة كالأذان والصلاة والزكاة قوتلوا على ذلك كما قاتل أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه من امتنع عن الزكاة ففي الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة قال لما توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان أبو بكر رضي الله عنه وكفر من كفر من العرب فقال عمر رضي الله عنه " كيف تقاتل الناس وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله فمن قالها فقد عصم مني ماله ونفسه إلا بحقه وحسابه على الله ) فقال أبو بكر والله لأقاتلن من فرق بين الصلاة والزكاة فإن الزكاة حق المال والله لو منعوني عقالا كانوا يؤدونه إلى رسول الله لقاتلتهم على منعه قال عمر فو الله ما هو إلا أن رأيت الله قد شرح صدر أبي بكر للقتال فعرفت أنه الحق" . وقال عمر بن الخطاب أيضا " لو أن الناس تركوا الحج لقاتلناهم عليه كما نقاتلهم على الصلاة والزكاة ". 

التاسعة – من فقه الحديث أن الحكم على الناس في الدنيا بما ظهر من أعمالهم وتوكل سرائرهم إلى الله الذي يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه " إن ناسا كانوا يؤخذون بالوحي في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن الوحي قد انقطع وإنما نأخذكم الآن بما ظهر لنا من أعمالكم فمن أظهر لنا خيرا أمناه وقربناه وليس لنا سريرته شيء الله يحاسبه في سريرته ومن أظهر لنا سوءا لم نؤمنه ولم نصدقه وإن قال سريرته حسنة " رواه البخاري ، وأما الحذر ممن دلت القرائن والأمارات على تهمته فجائز ولا بأس به ولا يترتب على ذلك أحكام عملية وحقيقة الحذر من شخص معين هو التردد وعدم الثقة به وتوليته على ولاية عامة وخاصة ، ويحرم على المسلم إساءة الظن بأخيه المسلم بلا بينة توجب ذلك وإنما يبني حكمه على مجرد الهوى أو الإشاعات أو الخصومة أو المخالفة في المذهب وغيرها من الأمور التي لا يجوز الإعتماد عليها وقد نهى الشارع عن ذلك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث ) متفق عليه ، وقد توسع بعض الناس في زماننا هذا في إساءة الظن بإخوانهم المسلمين بغير بينة ونشأ عن ذلك فساد عريض فليتق الله هؤلاء وليعلموا أن الله سائلهم عن ذلك وأنهم مخصومون يوم القيامة ممن تكلموا فيهم بغير حق. 
(خالد بن سعود البليهد)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

شرح مختصر ومفيد جزاك الله خيرا هويدا محمد

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

- أنه لا يجوز فعل بعض المنهي عنه بل يجب اجتنابه كله ومحل ذلك ما لم يكن هناك ضرورة تبيح فعله . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

*- وجوب فعل ما أمر به ومحل ذلك مالم يقم دليل على أن الأمر للأستحباب . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- قال بعض العلماء : هذا يؤخذ منه أن النهي أشد من الأمر ، لأن النهي لم يرخص في ارتكاب شئ منه ، والأمر قيد بحسب الاستطاعة . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

*- أنه لا يجب على الإنسان أكثر مما يستطيع . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم ) دليل على أن من عجز عن فعل المأمور وقدر على بعضه ، فإنه يأتي بما أمكنه منه . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

*- أن كثرة المسائل والاختلاف على الأنبياء من أسباب الهلاك كما هلك بذلك من كان قبلنا . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث العاشر 

عَنْ أَبِيْ هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُوْلُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم  : (إِنَّ اللهَ تَعَالَى طَيِّبٌ لاَ يَقْبَلُ إِلاَّ طَيِّبَاً ، وَإِنَّ اللهَ أَمَرَ المُؤْمِنِيْنَ بِمَا أَمَرَ بِهِ المُرْسَلِيْنَ فَقَالَ : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الرُّسُلُ كُلُوا مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَاعْمَلُوا صَالِحاً )  ، وَقَالَ : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ ) ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ الرَّجُلَ يُطِيْلُ السَّفَرَ أَشْعَثَ أَغْبَرَ، يَمُدُّ يَدَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاء،ِ يَا رَبِّ يَا رَبِّ، وَمَطْعَمُهُ حَرَامٌ ،وَمَشْرَبُهُ حَرَامٌ، وَغُذِيَ بِالحَرَامِ فَأَنَّى يُسْتَجَابُ لذلك)*
رواه مسلم.

----------


## هويدامحمد

هذا الحديث يتحدث عن أثر الكسب الطيب في قبول العمل والدعاء وأسباب قبول الدعاء وموانعه وفيه مسائل : 

الأولى: في الحديث وصف الله بالطيب والطيب هنا معناه الطاهر والمعنى أنه تعالى مقدس منزه عن النقائص والعيوب كلها ، ومن أثر تلك الصفة أنه لا يقبل من الأعمال إلا ما كان طاهرا من المفسدات كلها ولا من الأموال إلا ماكان طيبا حلالا فإن الطيب يوصف به الأعمال والأقوال والاعتقادات كقوله تعالى ( ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا كَلِمَةً طَيِّبَةً كَشَجَرَةٍ طَيِّبَةٍ). وقال تعالى ( إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّبُ ). وقد وصف الله سبحانه المؤمنين بالطيب فقال تعالى ( الَّذِينَ تَتَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ طَيِّبِينَ). فالمؤمن كله طيب قلبه ولسانه وجسده بما سكن في قلبه من الإيمان وظهر على لسانه من الذكر وعلى جوارحه من الأعمال الصالحة التي هي ثمرة الإيمان وداخلة في اسمه وهذه الطيبات كلها يقبلها الله تعالى . 

الثانية : في الحديث دلالة على أن طلب الرزق والانتفاع بالطيبات من سنن المرسلين والصالحين لقوله تعالى ( كُلُوا مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَاعْمَلُوا صَالِحًا). و أن التقرب إلى الله بالعزوف عن الطيبات وترك التكسب من الرهبانية التي ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان من الأديان السابقة وقد ورثها عنهم في هذه الأمة المتصوفة الذين تركوا التكسب و المباحات وتواكلوا فخالفوا الشرع وخرجوا عن جادة السنة وقد ذم مسلكهم أئمة السنة ، وهذا من الغلو وليس من الزهد المشروع. و في الصحيحين ( أن نفرا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أحدهم : أما أنا فأصوم لا أفطر ، وقال الآخر : أما أنا فأقوم لا أنام , وقال الآخر : أما أنا فلا أتزوج النساء ، وقال الآخر : أما أنا فلا آكل اللحم فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطيبا فقال : ما بال رجال يقول أحدهم كذا , وكذا لكني أصوم وأفطر وأقوم وأنام وأتزوج النساء وآكل اللحم فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني). 

الثالثة : ودل أيضا على الحث على الكسب الحلال والإنفاق من الحلال وكراهة الصدقة بالرديء وما فيه شبهة قال تعالى ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا أَنْفِقُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَمِمَّا أَخْرَجْنَا لَكُمْ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ وَلَا تَيَمَّمُوا الْخَبِيثَ مِنْهُ تُنْفِقُونَ وَلَسْتُمْ بِآَخِذِيهِ إِلَّا أَنْ تُغْمِضُوا فِيهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ). ويستحب الإنفاق من أطيب المال قال تعالى ( لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ). وأما الصدقة بالمال الحرام فغير مقبولة كما في صحيح مسلم عن ابن عمر عن النبي (لا يقبل الله صلاة بغير طهور ولا صدقة من غلول). وروي عن أبي الدرداء ويزيد بن ميسرة أنهما جعلا مثل من أصاب مالا من غير حله فتصدق به مثل من أخذ مال يتيم وكسا به أرملة. وسئل ابن عباس عمن كان على عمل فكان يظلم ويأخذ الحرام ثم تاب فهو يحج ويعتق ويتصدق منه فقال " إن الخبيث لايكفر الخبيث" وقال الحسن " أيها المتصدق على المسكين يرحمه ارحم من قد ظلمت". 

الرابعة: اعلم أن الصدقة بالمال الحرام على وجهين :
1ـ أن يتصدق الخائن والغاصب عن نفسه فهذا لايقبل منه بل يأثم بتصرفه في مال غيره بغير إذنه ولا يحصل للمالك بذلك أجر لعدم نيته وقصده وهذا النوع هو المراد في الأحاديث والآثار الدالة على تحريمه . اجتمع الناس يوما عند عبدالله بن عامر أمير البصرة وهو يحتضر فأثنوا عليه خيرا لبره وإحسانه وابن عمر ساكت فطلب منه ابن عامر أن يتكلم فروى له حديث (لا يقبل الله صدقة من غلول) ثم قال له وكنت على البصرة. 
2 ـ أن يتصدق به عن صاحبه إذا عجز عن رده إليه أو الى ورثته فهذا جائز عند أكثر العلماء ، ويقبل عن صاحبه وهذا النوع يشمل صورا كثيرة كاللقطة والمغصوب والأجرة ونحوها ، فمتى ما جهل أربابها أو عجز عن تسليمها تصدق بها عنهم وبرئت ذمته بذلك إن شاء الله. 

الخامسة : في الحديث دلالة على أن العمل لايقبل ولا يزكوا إلا بأكل الحلال وإن أكل الحرام يفسد العمل ويمنع قبوله وقد ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث الدعاء مثالا على سائر الأعمال والعبادات. وفي مسند احمد عن ابن عمر قال (من اشترى ثوبا بعشرة دراهم في ثمنه درهم حرام لم يقبل الله له صلاة ما كان عليه). ثم رفعه إلى رسول الله. وأخرج الطبراني بإسناد وفيه ضعف من حديث أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (إذا خرج الرجل حاجا بنفقة طيبة ووضع رجله في الغرز فنادى لبيك اللهم لبيك ناداه مناد من السماء لبيك وسعديك زادك حلال وراحلتك حلال وحجك مبرور غير مأزور وإذا خرج الرجل بالنفقة الخبيثة فوضع رجله في الغرز فنادى لبيك اللهم لبيك ناداه منادي من السماء لالبيك ولا سعديك زادك حرام ونفقتك حرام وحجك غير مبرور). وقال ابن عباس "لا يقبل الله صلاة امرئ في جوفه حرام". والمراد بنفي القبول في الأحاديث هو عدم حصول الأجر والثواب في الآخرة أما سقوط الفرض وبراءة الذمة فيحصل للعبد إذا أتى بالعبادة. ويطالب بها العبد ، فهناك فرق بين أحكام الدنيا وأحكام الآخرة وعليه يحمل صلاة الآبق والمرأة التي أسخطت زوجها ومن أتى كاهنا ومن شرب الخمر أربعين يوما ، ولهذا كان السلف يشتد خوفهم من هذه الآية ( إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ). فيخافون أن لايكونوا من المتقين الذين يتقبل منهم. قال وهيب بن الورد " لو قمت مقام هذه السارية لم ينفعك شي حتى تنظر ما يدخل بطنك حلال أو حرام " .

السادسة : من أعظم أنواع العبادة الدعاء قال تعالى (وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ ). وقال تعالى (وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ ). وثبت في السنة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (الدعاء هو العبادة) رواه الترمذي وصححه. فجعل النبي الدعاء ركن العبادة الأعظم لما فيه من الإعتراف والإقرار بالله وحصول التذلل والانكسار بين يديه وتفويض الأمر إليه في السراء والضراء وهذه هي الثمرة التي من أجلها شرعت سائر العبادات و القربات. 

وللدعاء أسباب تحصل بها الإجابة بإذن الله :
1ـ التمسك بالسنة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (إن الله أمر المؤمنين بما أمر به المرسلين). فالإتباع من أعظم أسباب قبول الدعاء وإجابته. 
2ـ إطالة السفر وحصول التبذل في اللباس والهيئة لأن ذلك أقرب إلى التذلل والخشوع. وغير ذلك من الأحوال التي ينكسر فيها العبد ويخشع قلبه ، وكلما كان العبد أخشع كان دعاؤه أسمع. 
3ـ الإلحاح على الله عز وجل في الدعاء فإن الله يحب من عبده أن يكرر دعائه و يتعلق بجنابه ويظهر الإفتقار إليه. 
4ـ إطابة المطعم والمشرب فقد روي في معجم الطبراني (يا سعد أطب مطعمك تجب دعوتك). 
5ـ إخلاص القصد وقوة اليقين بوعد الله والثقة بموعوده وحسن الظن به قال رسول الله (دعوا الله وأنتم موقنون بالإجابة، واعلموا أن الله لا يستجيب دعاء من قلب غافل لاه) رواه الترمذي.
6- المحافظة على الفرائض والمداومة على النوافل وذكر الله في السراء. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (تعرف إلى الله في الرخاء يعرفك في الشدة) رواه أحمد. وقال تعالى عن يونس عليه السلام ( فَلَوْلَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُسَبِّحِينَ لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ). فلما كان يونس عليه السلام من الذاكرين لله قبل البلاء ذكره الله حال البلاء. وجاء في الأثر لما دعا بالكلمات فَقالَتِ الـمَلائِكَةُ: يا رَبّ هَذا صَوْتٌ ضَعِيفٌ مَعْرُوفٌ فِـي بِلادٍ غَرِيبَةٍ, قال: أما تَعْرَفُونَ ذلكَ؟ قالَوا يا رَبّ وَمَنْ هُوَ؟ قالَ: ذلكَ عَبْدي يُونُسُ . 

السابعة : هناك موانع للدعاء تمنع من إجابته فمن ذلك :
1ـ تعاطي الحرام والتوسع فيه من الطعام والشراب واللباس. وقد دل على ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (فأنى يستجاب له). 
2ـ الاستعجال في طلب الإجابة. فعن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( يستجاب لأحدكم ما لم يعجل يقول: دعوت فلم يستجب لي) متفق عليه. 
3ـ الدعاء بالإثم أو القطيعة. ففي صحيح مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال (لا يزال يستجاب للعبد ما لم يدع بإثم أو قطيعة رحم). 
4ـ ترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( والذي نفسي بيده لتأمرن بالمعروف ولتنهون عن المنكر أو ليوشكن الله أن يبعث عليكم عذاباً منه ثم تدعونه فلا يستجيب لكم) رواه الترمذي.
5- الاعتداء في الدعاء قال سبحانه (ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعاً وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ).
6- الإشراك بالله في الدعاء ، ودعاؤه بأدعية مبتدعة محدثة ليس لها أصل في الشرع مخالفة للسنة. فإن الدعاء يحبط بالشرك وإن الله لا يقبل عملا على غير وفق ما شرعه لعباده. ففي الصحيحين قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد). 

الثامنة : يستحب للعبد إذا دعا أن يتحلى بآداب جليلة فمن ذلك: 
1ـ الطهارة فالدعاء حال التطهر أكمل حالا من غيره. 
2ـ استقبال القبلة لأنها اشرف الجهات ما لم يكن في حال يقتضي خلاف ذلك كالخطيب ونحوه. 
3ـ رفع اليدين فيستحب الرفع مطلقا إلا في المواضع التي لم ينقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رفع اليدين فيها فالسنة ترك الرفع كالدعاء يوم الجمعة. 
4ـ الحمد والثناء على الله في ابتداء الدعاء. 
5 ـ الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
6 ـ استعمال الأدعية الجامعة الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
7 ـ التوسل بين يدي الدعاء إلى مقصوده بما يناسب ذلك ويلائمه من أسماء الله وصفاته. 
8- العزم في الدعاء وعدم تعليق السؤال بالمشيئة.
9- حضور القلب وإقباله على الله حال الدعاء. 

التاسعة : للدعاء أوقات يستجاب فيها إذا تحققت الشروط وانتفت الموانع وأذن الله في ذلك ، فيستحب للعبد تحريها والمواظبة عليها فإن الدعاء فيها أوكد وأحرى بالإجابة: 
1 ـ في سجود الصلاة. 
2 ـ الثلث الأخير من الليل. 
3 ـ بين الأذان والإقامة. 
4 ـ عند نزول المطر. 
5 ـ أثناء السفر. 
6 ـ عند التحام الصفين في القتال في سبيل الله. 
7ـ آخر ساعة يوم الجمعة. 
8ـ عشية عرفة. 
9ـ ليلة القدر.
10- عند الفطر من الصوم.

العاشرة : التوسل إلى الله في الدعاء قسمان : 
الأول: توسل ممنوع وهو توسل العبد في دعائه بمنزلة المخلوق أو حقه أو جاهه كالتوسل بجاه الأنبياء أو الملائكة أو الأولياء أو الصالحين فهذا عمل محدث ليس له أصل في الشرع ولم يفعله السلف وهو وسيلة إلى الغلو المنهي عنه ، وكل ما روي في هذا الباب باطل لا يصح منه شي كما قرره المحققون من أهل العلم ، وقد منعه الأئمة ولا يصح عن أحد من المتقدمين أنه استحبه ومن حكى خلاف ذلك فقد غلط عليهم ، وإنما حكي اختلافهم فيه بين الكراهة والتحريم فهم متفقون على عدم مشروعيته واستحبابه. 
ومما يجدر التنبيه عليه أن قوما من متأخري الفقهاء وسعوا الأمر في هذه المسألة أعني التوسل بجاه المخلوق ولبسوا على الناس وحكوا فيها خلافا وجعلوها من مسائل الفروع التي يسوغ فيها الاجتهاد والصواب أنه لا يعرف عن الأئمة والسلف فيها خلاف في عدم مشروعيتها بل هي مما أحدثها الناس . 

الثاني:توسل مشروع وهو على أنواع :
1 ـ التوسل بأسماء الله وصفاته قال تعالى ( وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا وَذَرُوا الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ). 
2 ـ التوسل بالإيمان والعمل الصالح. قال تعالى ( الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آَمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ). وكما في قصة أصحاب الغار الثلاثة الذين انطبقت عليهم الصخرة فتوسلوا إلى الله بصالح عملهم من البر والعفة والأمانة ففرج الله عنهم. والقصة في الصحيحين. 
3 ـ التوسل بدعاء الرجل الصالح كما توسل الخليفة عمر رضي الله عنه بدعاء العباس رضي الله عنه عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين أراد أن يستسقي كما في صحيح البخاري.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- " إن الله طيب لا يقبل إلا طيباً " الطيب في ذاته طيب في صفاته طيب في أفعاله ولا يقبل إلا طيبا في ذاته و في كسبة . وأما الخبيث في ذاته كالخمر، أو في كسبة كالمكتسب بالربا، فإن الله تعالى لا يقبله
" وإن الله أمر المؤمنين بما أمر به المرسلين " فقال تعالى : { يَا أَيُّهَا الرُّسُلُ كُلُوامِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَاعْمَلُوا صَالِحاً } فأمر الله تعالى للرسل وأمره للمؤمنين واحد أن يأكلوا من الطيبات، وأما الخبائث فإنها حرام عليهم لقوله تعالى في وصف الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :{وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَائِث }

ثم أن رسول الله ذكر الرجل الذي يأكل الحرام انه تبعد إجابة دعائه وان وجدت منه أسباب الإجابة يطيل السفر أشعت أغبر يمد يديه إلى السماء " يا رب، يا رب ، ومطعمه حرام، ومشربه حرام، وملبسة حرام، وغذي بالحرام، فإني يستجاب لذلك " وهي :

الأولى: بأنه يطيل السفر، والسفر مظنة الإجابة أي إجابة الداعي .

الثانية : انه أشعث أغبر، والله تعالى عند المنكسرة قلوبهم من أجله وهو ينظر إلى عباده يوم عرفه، ويقول " أتوني شعثاً غبراً " وهذا من الأسباب الإجابة أيضا .


الثالثة : أنه يمد يديه إلى السماء، ومد اليدين إلى السماء من أسباب الإجابة، فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى يستحي من عبده إذا رفع إليه يديه أن يردهما صفرا .

الرابعة : دعاءه إياه " يا رب، يا رب " وهذا يتوسل إلى الله بربوبيته،وهو من أسباب الإجابة ولكنه لا تجاب دعوته؛ لأن مطعمه حرام، وملبسه حرام،و غذي بالحرام، فاستبعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تجاب دعوته، وقال " فأنى يستجاب لذلك ". [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- لكن القبول قد يراد به الرضا بالعمل ، ومدح فاعله ، والثناء عليه بين الملائكة والمباهاة به ، وقد يراد به حصول الثواب والأجر عليه ، وقد يراد به سقوط الفرض به من الذمة ، فإن كان المراد هاهنا القبول بالمعنى الأول أو الثاني ، لم يمنع ذلك من سقوط الفرض به من الذمة ، كما ورد أنه لا تقبل صلاة الآبق ، ولا المرأة التي زوجها عليها ساخط ، ولا من أتى كاهنا ، ولا من شرب الخمر أربعين يوما ، والمراد - والله أعلم - نفي القبول بالمعنى الأول أو الثاني ، وهو المراد - والله أعلم - من قوله عز وجل: { إنما يتقبل الله من المتقين }. [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]


- يستفاد من هذا الحديث فوائد : 
- منها وصف الله تعالى بالطيب ذاتاً وصفاتٍ وأفعالاً .
- ومنها تنزيه الله تعالى عن كل نقص .
- ومنها أن من الأعمال ما يقبله الله ومنها ما لا يقبله .
- ومنها أن الله تعالى أمر عباده الرسل والمرسل إليهم أن يأكلوا من الطيبات وأن يشكروا الله سبحانه وتعالى .
- ومنها أن الشكر هو العمل الصالح لقوله تعالى : {يَا أَيُّهَا الرُّسُلُ كُلُوا مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَاعْمَلُوا صَالِحًا } وقال للمؤمنين: {كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ} فدل هذا على أن الشكر هو العمل الصالح .
- ومنها أن من شرط إجابة الدعاء اجتناب أكل الحرام لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الذي مطعمه حرام وملبسه حرام وغذي بالحرام " أنى يستجاب لذلك " .
- ومنها أي من أسباب إجابة الدعاء كون الإنسان في سفر .
- ومنها أي من أسباب إجابة الدعاء رفع اليدين إلى الله .
- ومنها أي من أسباب إجابة الدعاء التوسل إلى الله بالربوبية لإنها هي التي بها الخلق والتدبير.
- ومنها أن الرسل مكلفون بالعبادات كما أن المؤمنين مكلفون بذلك .
- ومنها وجوب الشكر لله على نعمه لقوله تعالى: { وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ}
- ومنها أن ينبغي بل يجب على الإنسان أن يفعل الأسباب التي يحصل بها مطلوبه ويتجنب الأسباب التي يمتنع بها مطلوبه . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ] 
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الحديث الحادي عشر 

*عن أبي محمد الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب سبط رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وريحانته - رضي الله عنهما - قال : حفظت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
*( دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك )*


*رواه الترمذي وقال : حديث حسن صحيح .*

----------


## هويدامحمد

عن الحسن بن عليٍّ رضي الله عنهما، قال: حفظت من رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: =دع ما يُريبك إلى ما لا يَريبك، فإن الصدق طُمأنينة، وإن الكذب ريبة، فالمسلم الورع يضطرب قلبُهُ عند الأمور المحرمة، ويسكن للحلال، ويدعُ الصغيرة مخافة الكبيرة.
ولاشك أن الله تعالى ما ترك حلالاً إلا بينه، ولا حراماً إلا بيَّنه عن طريق رسوله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، لكن بعضه يشتبه على كثير من الناس، أما العلماء الراسخون في العلم فلا يخفى عليهم؛ لما أعطاهم الله من العلم والحكمة. وعن النواس بن سمعان رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قال: =البرُّ حُسنُ الخلق، والإثم ما حاك في نفسك وكرهت أن يطلع عليه الناس، وعن وابصة بن مَعبدٍ قال: أتيت رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم فقال: =جئت تسأل عن البرِّ والإثم؟، قلت: نعم، قال: =استفتِ قَلْبَكَ، البرُّ ما اطمأنت إليه النفسُ واطمأنَّ إليه القلبُ، والإثم ما حاك في النفسِ وتردَّد في الصدر، وإن أفتاك الناسُ وأفتوكَ، والبرُّ يشمل جميع الطاعات، والدين كلُّه خلق حسن، وقد فطر الله تعالى عباده على معرفة الحق والسكون إليه، والنفور عن الباطل، والحق والباطل لا يلتبس أمرهما على المؤمن،  بل يعرف الحق بالنور الذي عليه، وينفر عن الباطل فينكره ولا يعرفه، ومن هذا المعنى قول النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: =سيكون في آخر الزمان قومٌ يحدثونكم بما لم تسمعوا أنتم ولا آباؤكم، فإيَّاكم وإيَّاهم، يعني أنهم يأتون بما تستنكره قلوب المؤمنين ولا تعرفه، وفيه إشارةٌ إلى أن ما استقرت معرفته عند المؤمنين مع تقادم العهد وتطاول الزمان فهو الحق، وأن ما أحدث بعد ذلك مما يستنكره المؤمنون فلا خير فيه؛ ولهذا قال عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: (ما رآه المؤمنون حسناً فهو عند الله حسنٌ، وما رآه المؤمنون قبيحاً فهو عند الله قبيح). وقوله: =وإن أفتاك الناس وأفتوك يعني: أن ما حاك في صدر الإنسان فهو إثم، وإن أفتاك غيرُك بأنه ليس بإثم، فهذه مرتبة ثانية، وهو أن يكون الشيء مستنكراً عند فاعله دون غيره، وقد جعله أيضاً إثماً، وهذا إنما يكون إذا كان صاحبه ممن شرح الله صدره بالإيمان، وكان المفتي يُفتي له بمجرد ظنٍّ وميلٍ إلى هوى من غير دليل شرعي، فأما ما كان مع المفتي به دليل شرعي فالواجب على المستفتي الرجوع إليه وإن لم ينشرح له صدره، وقد كان النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم يأمر أصحابه بما لا تنشرح به صدورُ بعضِهِم في أول الأمر، فيمتنعون من فعله فيغضب لذلك، ثم يشرح الله صدورهم لذلك. وفي الجملة فما ورد به الدليل الشرعي فليس للمؤمن إلا طاعةُ الله ورسوله.
وما حصل من التأثر بخسارة الأسهم التي تكالب عليها الناس، وباع بعضهم أملاكه ودخل بقيمتها فيها إلا لعدم الالتزام بهذه الضوابط المذكورة آنفاً، وكذا باستفتائهم أهل الرخص؛ ولهذا قال النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: =إن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعاً ينتزعه من الناس، ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء، حتى إذا لم يُبقِ عالماً اتخذ الناسُ رُؤوساً جُهَّالاً فَسئِلوا فأفتوا بغير علمٍ فَضلُّوا وأضلُّوا.
وكان أهل الإيمان والتقوى يبتعدون عن الشبهات والحرام؛ ولهذا رُوي عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه أنه عندما تبين له أن مولاه كان يطعمه من كسبٍ حرامٍ، وسأله من أين هذا الطعام فأخبره أنه كان يتكهن وهو لا يحسن الكهانة في الجاهلية فأعطوه، فقال أبو بكر: إن كدت أن تهلكني، فأدخل يده في حلقه فجعل يتقيأ حتى أخرج ما في بطنه، فقيل له: يرحمك الله كل هذا من أجل هذه اللقمة؟ قال: لو لم تخرج إلا مع نفسي لأخرجتها، سمعت رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم يقول: =كل جسد نبت من سحت فالنار أولى به، فخشيت أن ينبت شيء من جسدي من هذه اللقمة.
وثبت في الحديث أن النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قال لكعب: =يا كعب بن عجرة، إنه لا يربوا لحمٌ نبت من سحتٍ إلا كانت النار أولى به، وفي لفظ: =يا كعب بن عجرة، لا يدخل الجنة من نبت لحمه من سحت، النار أولى به .
وإن الناظر بعين البصيرة إلى واقع المسلمين في العالم اليوم يجد لهفهم الشديد إلى كل ما تطرحه البنوك أو الشركات من أسهم ومعاملات، فالكثير يتعامل ويساهم بدون استفتاء أهل العلم المعتبرين، والقليل يستفتي ولكن ممن التبس عليه الحلال بالحرام من طلبة العلم، بل يقصد بعضهم فلاناً المتتبع للرخص: أي المتتبع لأهون أقوال العلماء في مسائل الخلاف، وما علم المسكين أن هذا دينٌ، فلينظر المسلم ممن يأخذ دينه، ومن يجعله بينه وبين ربه تعالى، قال بعض السلف: (إن هذا العلم دين، فانظروا عمن تأخذون دينكم)....

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

- ومعنى هذا الحديث يرجع إلى *الوقوف عند الشبهات واتقائها**، فإن الحلال المحض لا يحصل لمؤمن في قلبه منه ريب ، والريب بمعنى القلق والاضطراب ، بل تسكن إليه النفس ، ويطمئن به القلب ، وأما المشتبهات فيحصل بها للقلوب القلق والاضطراب الموجب للشك** .* *[ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*


*- أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك " يعني أي اترك الذي ترتاب فيه وتشك فيه إلى الشيء الذي لا تشك فيه , وهذا يشبه الحديث السابق أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " بينهما أمور مشتبهات لا يعلمهن كثير من الناس فمن اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه " فالذي يريبك وتشك فيه سواء كان في أمور الدنيا أو في أمور الآخرة فالأحسن أن ترتاح منه وأن تدعه حتى لا يكون في نفسك قلق واضطراب فيما فعلت وأتيت . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*


*- وقد يستدل بهذا على أن الخروج من اختلاف العلماء أفضل ، لأنه أبعد عن الشبهة ، ولكن المحققين من العلماء من أصحابنا وغيرهم على أن هذا ليس هو على إطلاقه ، فإن من مسائل الاختلاف ما ثبت فيه عن النبي* *صلى الله عليه وسلم* *رخصة ليس لها معارض**، فاتباع تلك الرخصة أولى من اجتنابها ، وإن لم تكن تلك الرخصة بلغت بعض العلماء ، فامتنع منها لذلك**. [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*


*- فمن فوائد هذا الحديث : ما دل على لفظه من ترك الإنسان للأشياء التي يرتاب فيها إلى الأشياء التي لا يرتاب فيها .**[ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*


*- ومنها أن الإنسان مأمور باجتناب ما يدعو إلى القلق**.[ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*



*- وهاهنا أمر ينبغي التفطن له وهو أن التدقيق في التوقف عن الشبهات إنما يصلح لمن استقامت أحواله كلها ، وتشابهت أعماله في التقوى والورع ، فأما من يقع في انتهاك المحرمات الظاهرة ، ثم يريد أن يتورع عن شيء من دقائق الشبه ، فإنه لا يحتمل له ذلك ، بل ينكر عليه ، كما* *قال ابن عمر لمن سأله عن دم البعوض من* *أهل العراق** :* *يسألونني عن دم البعوض وقد قتلوا* *الحسين**، وسمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول** :* *هما ريحانتاي من الدنيا** .* *[ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الحديث الثاني عشر 


*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه )* 

*حديث حسن رواه الترمذي وغيره هكذا .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

- هذا الحديث أصل في الأدب والتوجيه السليم، وهوأن الإنسان يترك ما لا يعنيه أي ما لا يهمه، وما لا علاقة له به، فإن هذا من حسُن إسلامه، ويكون أيضا راحة له؛ لأنه إذا لم يكلف به فيكون راحة له بلا شك وأريح لنفسه . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومعنى هذا الحديث : أن من حسن إسلامه تركه مالا يعنيه من قول وفعل ، واقتصر على ما يعنيه من الأقوال والأفعال . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- ومعنى يعنيه : أنه تتعلق عنايته به ، ويكون من مقصده ومطلوبه .
 والعناية : شدة الاهتمام بالشيء ، يقال عناه يعنيه : إذا اهتم به وطلبه ، وليس المراد أنه يترك ما لا عناية له به ولا إرادة بحكم الهوى وطلب النفس ، بل بحكم الشرع والإسلام ولهذا جعله من حسن الإسلام ، فإذا حسن إسلام المرء ، ترك ما لا يعنيه في الإسلام من الأقوال والأفعال ، فإن الإسلام يقتضي فعل الواجبات كما سبق ذكره في شرح حديث جبريل عليه السلام . 
وإن الإسلام الكامل الممدوح يدخل فيه ترك المحرمات ، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم" : المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده" . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- أن الإسلام يتفاوت؛ منه حسن، ومنه غير حسن، لقوله : " من حسن إسلام المرء " .[ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : أنه ينبغي للإنسان أن يدع ما لايعنيه لا في أمور دينه ولا دنياه؛ لأن ذلك أحفظ لوقته، وأسلم لدينه، وأيسرلتقصيره، لو تدخل في أمور الناس التي لا تعنيه لتعب, ولكنه إذا أعرض عنها ولم يشتغل إلا بما يعنيه صار ذلك طمأنينة وراحة له . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد الحديث : أن لا يضيع الإنسان ما يعنيه، أي مايهمه من أمور دينه ودنياه بل يعتني به ويشتغل به، ويقصد إلى ما هو أقرب إلى تحصيل المقصود .[ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- وهذا الحديث يدل على أن ترك ما لا يعني المرء من حسن إسلامه ، فإذا ترك ما لا يعنيه ، وفعل ما يعنيه كله، فقد كمل حسن إسلامه ، وقد جاءت الأحاديث بفضل من حسن إسلامه وأنه تضاعف حسناته ، وتكفر سيئاته ،والظاهر أن كثرة المضاعفة تكون بحسب حسن الإسلام .
 ففي" صحيح مسلم " ، عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إذا أحسن أحدكم إسلامه ، فكل حسنة يعملها تكتب بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف ، وكل سيئة يعملها تكتب بمثلها حتى يلقى الله عز وجل ). [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الثالث العشر*


*عن أبي حمزة أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه -خادم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*
*( لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه )*


*رواه البخاري ومسلم*

----------


## هويدامحمد

حرص الإسلام بتعاليمه وشرائعه على تنظيم علاقة الناس بربهم تبارك وتعالى ، حتى ينالوا السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة ، وفي الوقت ذاته شرع لهم ما ينظم علاقتهم بعضهم ببعض ؛ حتى تسود الألفة والمحبة في المجتمع المسلم ، ولا يتحقق ذلك إلا إذا حرص كل فرد من أفراده على مصلحة غيره حرصه على مصلحته الشخصية ، وبذلك ينشأ المجتمع الإسلامي قويّ الروابط ، متين الأساس .

ومن أجل هذا الهدف ، أرشد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته إلى تحقيق مبدأ التكافل والإيثار ، فقال : ( لايؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه ) ، فبيّن أن من أهم عوامل رسوخ الإيمان في القلب ، أن يحب الإنسان للآخرين حصول الخير الذي يحبه لنفسه ، من حلول النعم وزوال النقم ، وبذلك يكمل الإيمان في القلب .

وإذا تأملنا الحديث ، لوجدنا أن تحقيق هذا الكمال الإيماني في النفس ، يتطلب منها سموا في التعامل ، ورفعة في الأخلاق مع الغير ، انطلاقا من رغبتها في أن تُعامل بالمثل ، وهذا يحتّم على صاحبها أن يصبر على أذى الناس ، ويتغاضى عن هفواتهم ، ويعفو عمن أساء إليه ، وليس ذلك فحسب ، بل إنه يشارك إخوانه في أفراحهم وأتراحهم ، ويعود المريض منهم ، ويواسي المحتاج ، ويكفل اليتيم ، ويعيل الأرملة ، ولا يألو جهدا في تقديم صنائع المعروف للآخرين ، ببشاشةِ وجه ، وسعة قلب ، وسلامة صدر .

وكما يحب للناس السعادة في دنياهم ، فإنه يحب لهم أن يكونوا من السعداء يوم القيامة ، لهذا فهو يسعى دائما إلى هداية البشرية ، وإرشادهم إلى طريق الهدى ، واضعا نصب عينيه قول الله تعالى : { ومن أحسن قولا ممن دعا إلى الله وعمل صالحا وقال إنني من المسلمين } ( فصلت : 33 ) .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

- " لا يؤمن " يعني الإيمان الكامل . قوله "  حتي يحب لأخيه " أي أخيه المسلم "  ما يحب لنفـسه " من أمور الدين والدنيا؛ لأن هذا مقتضى الأخوة الإيمانية أن تحب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك.
فيستفاد من هذا الحديث : أن الإيمان يتفاضل منه كامل, ومنه ناقص، وهذا مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة، أن الإيمان يزيد وينقص . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- وأن المراد بنفي الإيمان نفي بلوغ حقيقته ونهايته ، فإن الإيمان كثيرا ماينفى لانتفاء بعض أركانه وواجباته ، كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا يزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن ، ولا يسرقالسارق حين يسرق وهو مؤمن ، ولا يشرب الخمر حين يشربها وهو مؤمن ). [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : التحذير من أن يحب للمؤمنين ما لايحب لنفسه، لأنه ينقص بذلك إيمانه حتى أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نفى عنه الإيمان, مما يدل على أهمية محبة الإنسان لإخوانه ما يحب لنفسه . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ولا يكون المؤمن مؤمنا حقا حتى يرضى للناس ما يرضاه لنفسه ، وإن رأى في غيره فضيلة فاق بها عليه فتمنى لنفسه مثلها ، فإن كانت تلك الفضيلة دينية ، كان حسنا، وقد تمنى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لنفسه منزلة الشهادة . 
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لا حسد إلا في اثنتين : رجل آتاه الله مالا ، فهو ينفقه آناء الليل وآناء النهار ، ورجل آتاه الله القرآن ، فهو يتلوه آناء الليل وآناء النهار )... وإن كانت دنيوية ، فلا خير فيتمنيها ، كما قال تعالى : { فخرج على قومه في زينته قال الذين يريدون الحياة الدنيا يا ليت لنا مثل ما أوتي قارون إنه لذو حظ عظيم وقال الذين أوتوا العلم ويلكم ثواب الله خير لمن ءامن وعمل صالحا } . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]


- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : أن من اتصف به فإنه لا يمكن أن يعتدي على أحد من المؤمنين في ماله أو في عرضه أو أهله؛ لأنه لا يحب أن يعتدي أحدعليه بذلك فلا يمكن أن يحب اعتداءه هو على أحد في ذلك . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : استعمال ما يكون به العطف في أساليب الكلام في قوله " لأخيه " ولو شاء لقال " لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب للمؤمن ما يحب لنفسه " لكنه قال " لأخيه " استعطافاً أن يحب للمؤمن ما يحب لنفسه . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- وينبغي للمؤمن أن لا يزال يرى نفسه مقصرا عن الدرجات العالية ، فيستفيد بذلك أمرين نفيسين : الاجتهاد في طلب الفضائل ، والازدياد منها، والنظر إلى نفسه بعين النقص . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

نفع الله بكم وبارك فيكم

----------


## مروة عاشور

جزاكِ الله كل خير ونفع بكِ أستاذتنا الفاضلة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله في مشرفتي المجلس سارة بنت محمد ومروة عاشور ،، حياك الله بيننا أخيتنا مروة

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

الله يسعدك أختي أم علي وينورلك دربك وجميع أخواتنا في هذا المجلس المبارك
ولكن ليس لدي مشاركه أزيدكم فيها علما لكنني أتعلم وأستفيد منكم . لذا سأكون لكم قارئه وحافظة إن شاءالله.
ولا أريد أن أكرر شكري كثيرا لكي لا أملئ الصفحة بالكلام الذي يقطع على القارئ حبل تعلمه .جعلني الله وأياكم ممن يتعلم ليعمل.
وختاما جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أخيتي فتاة التوحيد والعقيدة ،، بل ننتظر مشاركاتك معنا ،، نحن هنا لنستفيد من بعضنا .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الرابع عشر 

عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله إلا بإحدى ثلاث : الثيب الزاني ، والنفس بالنفس ، و التارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة )

رواه البخاري ومسلم*

----------


## هويدامحمد

ابتعث الله سبحانه وتعالى نبيه محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم بالدين الخاتم ، الذي يخرج الناس من عبادة العباد ، إلى عبادة رب العباد ، ومن جور الأديان ، إلى عدل الإسلام ، فإذا دخل الإنسان حياض هذا الدين ، والتزم بأحكامه ، صار فردا من أفراد المجتمع الإسلامي ، يتمتع بكافة الحقوق المكفولة له ، ومن جملة هذه الحقوق ، عصمة دمه وماله وعرضه .


وإعطاء المسلم هذه الحقوق له دلالته الخاصة ، فالحديث عن العصمة بكافة صورها هو حديث عن حرمة المسلم ، ومكانته في هذا المجتمع ، وقد قرر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الحقوق يوم حجة الوداع فقال : ( إن دماءكم وأموالكم عليكم حرام ، كحرمة يومكم هذا ، في بلدكم هذا ، في شهركم هذا ) رواه مسلم ، وقال أيضا : (من صلّى صلاتنا ، واستقبل قبلتنا ، وأكل ذبيحتنا فذلك المسلم الذي له ذمة الله وذمة رسوله) رواه البخاري .


والشريعة الإسلامية - بما تكفله من هذه الحقوق - تسعى إلى تحقيق الوحدة بين لبنات المجتمع المسلم ، وتعميق الروابط بين المؤمنين ، وبهذا يتحقق لهذا المجتمع أمنه ، وسلامة أفراده .


ولكن المشكلة تكمن في أولئك الأفراد ، الذين يشَّكل وجودهم خطرا يهدد صرح الأمة ، ولم تكن هذه الخطورة مقتصرة على فسادهم الشخصي ، أو وقوعهم في بعض المحرمات وتقصيرهم في حقوق ربهم ، إنما تعدت إلى انتهاك حقوق الآخرين ، وتهديد حياة الاستقرار التي يعيشها هذا المجتمع ، فمن هنا رفع الإسلام عن هؤلاء المنعة الشرعية ، وأسقط حقهم في الحياة .


وفي الحديث الذي بين أيدينا بيان لتلك الأمور التي من شأنها أن تزيل العصمة عن فاعلها ، وتجعله مهدر الدم ، وهي في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الثيّب الزاني ، والنفس بالنفس ، والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة ) .


فأما الزاني المحصن ، فإن الحكم الشرعي فيه هو الرجم حتى الموت ، ولعل في حديث عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه ، دلالة واضحة على هذا الحكم ، يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ..والثيب بالثيب جلد مائة ، والرجم ) رواه مسلم ، وقد رجم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ماعزا و الغامدية رضي الله عنهما في عهده ، وأجمع المسلمون على هذا الحكم ، وكان فيما نزل من القرآن ، ثم نسخ لفظه وبقي حكمه : " والشيخ والشيخ إذا زنيا فارجموهما البتّة نكالا من الله والله عزيز حكيم " - انظر مجموع الفتاوى 20/399 - .


وليس ثمة شك في أن هذا الحكم الذي شرعه الله تعالى في حق الزاني المحصن ، هو غاية العدل ، وهو الدواء الوحيد لقطع دابر هذه الظاهرة ، فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم بعباده ، وهو الذي خلقهم ، فهو أدرى بما يصلحهم وينفعهم ، لأنه أحكم الحاكمين ، ولكنا إذا أردنا أن نتلمس الحكمة في تشريع الله تعالى لهذا النوع من العقوبة ، بحيث اختصت في هذا الحد من الحدود ولم تشرع في غيره ، فنقول : إذا أردنا أن نعرف ذلك فعلينا أن نتأمل الآثار المدمرة التي يخلفها مثل هذا الفعل الشنيع على جميع المستويات ، فهو ليس انتهاكا لحقوق الآخرين واعتداء على أعراضهم فحسب ، بل هو جريمة في حق الإنسانية ، وإفساد للنسل والذرية ، وسبب في اختلاط الأنساب ، فلهذا وغيره ، جاء حكم الله تعالى في الزاني المحصن على هذا النحو .


ويجدر بنا أن نشير إلى أن هذه العقوبة لا تتم إلا عندما يقرّ الزاني بما فعله من تلقاء نفسه ، أو بشهادة أربعة شهود على حصول ذلك منه ، وهذا في الحقيقة قد يكون متعذراً ، ومن ناحية أخرى دعت الشريعة من زلت قدمه بهذه الخطيئة أن يستر على نفسه ولا يفضحها ، ويتوب إلى الله عزوجل ، ولا داعي لفضح نفسه ، ولهذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يراجع من يعترف بفعله مرات ومرات ، لعله يتراجع عن اعترافه هذا ، ونلمس ذلك جليا في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لعلك قبلت أو غمزت أو نظرت ) البخاري ، ومن هنا نرى أن الشريعة وضعت هذا الحد ضمن قيود واضحة ، وضوابط محددة ؛ حتى لا يطبق إلا في نطاق لازم ، وفي الموضع الصحيح .


إن ذلك يعطينا تصورا واضحة بأن هذه العقوبة ليست غاية أو هدفا في حد ذاتها ، ولكنها وسيلة لاستئصال هذه الظاهرة والقضاء عليها ، وهذا ما أثبته التاريخ في العهد النبوي ، فإن كتب السير لم تنقل لنا حصول هذه الجريمة الخلقية إلا في عدد محدود للغاية .


ثم ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرا آخر يحل به دم المسلم وهو : ( النفس بالنفس ) أي : قتل العمد ، وقد أجمع العلماء أن قاتل النفس المعصومة عمدا مستحق للقتل إذا انطبقت عليه الشروط ، انطلاقا من قوله تعالى : { وكتبنا عليهم فيها أن النفس بالنفس } ( المائدة :45 ) ، وهذا يشمل أن يكون المقتول أو القاتل ذكرا أم أنثى ، وهذا العموم مفهوم من الآية السابقة ، يؤيد ذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صح عنه أمر بقتل يهودي قصاصا من امرأة . 


وإذا نظرنا إلى قوله تعالى : { ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب } ( البقرة :179) ، لأدركنا عظم الحكمة التي لأجلها شرع القصاص في الإسلام ، فالقصاص بحد ذاته ليس انتقاما شخصيا ، أو إرواء لغليل النفوس المكلومة ، بل هو أمر أعظم من ذلك ، إنه حياة للأمم والشعوب ، فإن القاتل إذا علم أن حياته ستكون ثمنا لحياة الآخرين ، فسوف يشكّل ذلك أكبر رادع له عن فكرة القتل ، وبهذا تستقيم الحياة ، وتعيش المجتمعات في أمن وطمأنينة .


وثالث الأمور التي تهدر الدم وتسقط العصمة ، الردة عن دين الله تعالى ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة ) أي : المفارق لجماعة المسلمين ، ويعضده ما رواه البخاري عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من بدل دينه فاقتلوه ) .


والردة قد تكون بالقول الصريح : كأن يكفر بالله صراحة ، أو بالاعتقاد : كأن يجحد شيئا معلوما من الدين بالضرورة ، أوإنكار النبوة أو البعث ، أو تكون باستحلال ما حرم الله ، أو تحريم ما أحل الله ، كما قد تكون بالفعل : كمن رمى المصحف في مكان القاذورات - والعياذ بالله - أو سجد لصنم ، فهذه أمثلة على بعض ما يخرج المرء من دين الله .


وينبغي أن نشير هنا إلى أنه قد ورد في أحاديث أخرى القتل بغير هذه الثلاث ، فقد ورد قتل اللوطي ، في حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من وجدتموه يعمل عمل قوم لوط ، فاقتلوا الفاعل والمفعول به ) رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده ، وأبو داود والترمذي ، كما ورد الأمر بقتل الساحر ، وقتل من أراد أن يشق عصا المسلمين ، ومن أراد الإفساد في الأرض وقطع الطريق ، ولعلنا نلاحظ أن هذه الأصناف المذكورة تندرج ضمنا تحت الأنواع الثلاثة التي تناولها الحديث .


إن هذه التشريعات التي أحكمها الله سبحانه وتعالى هي صمام الأمان الذي يحفظ للأمة أمنها واستقرارها ، وبها تصان حقوق الفرد والمجتمع ، فحري بنا أن نعقلها ونتدبرها ، وأن نطبقها على واقعنا كما سطرناها في كتبنا .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ولكن المشكلة تكمن في أولئك الأفراد ، الذين يشَّكل وجودهم خطرا يهدد صرح الأمة ، ولم تكن هذه الخطورة مقتصرة على فسادهم الشخصي ، أو وقوعهم في بعض المحرمات وتقصيرهم في حقوق ربهم ، إنما تعدت إلى انتهاك حقوق الآخرين ، وتهديد حياة الاستقرار التي يعيشها هذا المجتمع ، فمن هنا رفع الإسلام عن هؤلاء المنعة الشرعية ، وأسقط حقهم في الحياة .


بارك الله فيك زادك علما

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**-       أن هذه الثلاث خصال هي حق الإسلام التي يستباح بها دم من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله والقتل بكل واحدة من هذه الخصال الثلاث متفق عليه بين المسلمين . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]
*

*-       هذا الحديث بين فيه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أن دماء المسلمين محترمة، وأنها محرمة لا يحل انتهاكها إلا بإحدى ثلاث :   
*
*" الثيب الزاني " وهو الذي تزوج ثم زنى بعد أن من الله عليه بالزواج, فهذا يحل دمه , لأن حده أن يرجم بالحجارة حتى يموت .    
*
*الثاني : " النفس بالنفس " وهذا في القصاص؛ لقوله تعالى (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى ).
*
* الثالث :" التارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة " والمراد به من خرج على الإمام, فإنه يباح قتله حتى يرجع ويتوب إلى الله عزوجل, وهناك أشياء لم تذكر في هذا الحديث مما يحل فيها دم المسلم لكن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام كلامه يجمع بعضه من بعض، ويكمل بعضه من بعض .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

**-       ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : وجوب رجم الزاني، لقوله " الثيب الزاني " . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]
**
-        ومن فوائده أيضا : جواز القصاص لكن الإنسان مخيّر – أعني من له القصاص - بين أن يقتص أو يعفو إلى الدية أو يعفو مجاناً . [ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]


-        ومن فوائده أيضاً : وجوب قتل المرتد إذا لم يتب . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]




- هذا شرح مختصر جدا للحديث ، لا أجد تفاعل كبير للأخوات في شرح الأربعين !-*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الخامس عشر*


*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*
*( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت ، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم جاره ، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه )*


*رواه البخاري ومسلم*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

ما سبب حذف المشاركة الاخيره ؟؟؟

----------


## هويدامحمد

شرح حديث (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر)



خالد بن سعود البليهد


عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم جاره ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه) متفق عليه.

هذا الحديث في بيان أنواع خلال من الإيمان من حفظ الكلام والكرم والبذل والإحسان إلى الخلق. وفيه مسائل.

الأولى: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم والآخر) أسلوب مؤثر كان النبي صلى الله وسلم يستعمله في موعظته وترغيب أصحابه بالأعمال الصالحة والمعنى من كان مؤمنا بالله واليوم الآخر حقا وكمالا فليفعل كذا وكذا من كان مصدقا بوعد الله محتسبا للأجر مستشعرا للوقوف بين يدي الله يوم القيامة فليمتثل هذه الأعمال الجليلة والخصال الحسنة. وفيه دليل على أن هذه الأعمال التي ذكرها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من خصال الإيمان منها ما يتعلق بحقوق الله كقول الخير ومنها ما يتعلق بحقوق العباد كإكرام الضيف وإكرام الجار.

الثانية: في الحديث دليل على أن حفظ اللسان من السيئات واستقامته على الخير علامة على استقامة إيمان العبد كما روي في المسند من حديث أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (لا يستقيم إيمان عبد حتى يستقيم قلبه ولا يستقيم قلبه حتى يستقيم لسانه). وقد ورد في الشرع التخريف والزجر من إطلاق الكلام على عواهنه وعدم التحرز من القول ففي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة ما يتبن فيها يزل بها في النار أبعد ما بين المشرق والمغرب) وعند أحمد (إن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة لا يرى بها بأسا يهوي بها سبعين خريفا في النار). فإذا كان هذا الوعيد فيمن تكلم بغير بصيرة فكيف من تعمد الإثم في قوله والسوء في كلامه فأمره أعظم. وقال تعالى: (إِذْ يَتَلَقَّى الْمُتَلَقِّيَا  نِ عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَعَنِ الشِّمَالِ قَعِيدٌ مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ). والمتلقيان ملكان موكلان بالعبد ملك عن يمينه يكتب الحسنات وملك عن شماله يكتب السيئات. وقد كان بعض السلف يتورعون عن التأوه والأنين حال المرض خشية أن يكتب. 

الثالثة: قوله (فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت) فيه إرشاد للعبد بأن يسلك أحد أمرين في الكلام فإن كان الكلام خيرا تكلم به وإن لم يكن خيرا أمسك عنه إلا ما دعت الحاجة إليه. والحاصل أن الكلام ثلاثة أقسام:
1. كلام خير فيستحب للعبد التكلم به بل كلامه به أفضل من سكوته عنه كتلاوة القرآن والذكر والعلم والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر والدعوة إلى الله وغير ذلك مما أمر به الشرع ورغب فيه.
2. كلام شر فيشرع للعبد الإمساك عنه وسكوته عنه واجب كالغيبة والنميمة والكذب والإستهزاء وغير ذلك مما نهى عنه الشرع وحذر منه.
3. كلام مباح لا خير ولا شر فيشرع للعبد الإمساك عنه وعدم الكلام به وسكوته عنه أفضل من كلامه إلا ما دعت الحاجة إليه في معاشه ومصلحته ومصلحة من يعول. 
وقد نهى السلف من فضول الكلام لأن فيه مضيعة للوقت بلا فائدة وذريعة إلى الوقوع في الحرام ويوجب قسوة القلب والغفلة عن ذكر الله. قال ابن مسعود: (إياكم وفضول الكلام حسب امرئ ما بلغ حاجته). وقال النخعي: (يهلك الناس في فضول المال والكلام). وقال عمر: (من كثر كلامه كثر سقطه ومن كثر سقطه كثرت ذنوبه ومن كثرت ذنوبه كانت النار أولى به). والكلام بالخير أفضل من السكوت. قال أحد العلماء عند عمر بن عبد العزيز: الصامت على علم كالمتكلم على علم فقال عمر: (إني لأرجو أن يكون المتكلم على علم أفضلهما يوم القيامة حالا وذلك أن منفعته للناس وهذا صمته لنفسه). فقال له يا أمير المؤمنين فكيف بفتنة المنطق فبكى عمر عند ذلك بكاء شديدا.

الرابعة: يستحب للعبد أن يكثر من الكلام بالمعروف وأن لا يفوت مجلسا أو ساعة من ذكر الله وما كان في معناه من مدارسة العلم وبيان الحق والنصيحة. فإن كل مجلس وحال لا يذكر فيه العبد اسم الله ولا يرشد الخلق إليه إلا كان خسارة له في الدنيا وحسرة وندامة في الآخرة وعقوبة له على تفريطه. فقد أخرج الإمام أحمد من حديث أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ما من قوم يقومون من مجلس لا يذكرون الله فيه إلا قاموا عن مثل جيفة حمار وكان لهم حسرة). وروى النسائي من حديث أبي سعيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ما من قوم يجلسون مجلسا لا يذكرون الله فيه إلا كانت عليهم حسرة يوم القيامة وإن دخلوا الجنة). وقال مجاهد: (ما جلس قوم مجلسا فتفرقوا قبل أن يذكروا الله إلا تفرقوا من أنتن من ريح الجيفة وكان مجلسهم يشهد عليهم بغفلتهم وما جلس قوم مجلسا فذكروا الله قبل أن يتفرقوا إلا تفرقوا عن أطيب من ريح المسك وكان مجلسهم يشهد لهم بذكرهم). وقال بعض السلف: (يعرض على ابن آدم يوم القيامة ساعات عمره فكل ساعة لم يذكر الله فيها تتقطع نفسه عليها حسرات).

الخامسة: إلتزام الصمت مطلقا واعتقاد أنه قربة وطاعة لله في جميع الأحوال أو بعضها عمل محدث ليس له أصل في الشرع وهو من عمل أهل الجاهلية وليس في الشرع ما يدل على أن الصمت لذاته مقصود شرعا وإنما يشرع الصمت ويستحب ويمدح فاعله إذا كان سكوتا عن الباطل أو استماعا للذكر والخطبة ونحو ذلك من الأحوال الخاصة التي تدل على أن الصمت وسيلة لغيره فإن ترتب عليه خير كان محمودا في الشرع وإن ترتب عليه شر كان مذموما في الشرع وليس هو عبادة بذاته. فقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك كما أخرج أبوداود في سننه من حديث علي مرفوعا: (لا صمات يوم إلى الليل). وقال أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لإمرأة حجت مصمتة: (إن هذا لا يحل هذا من عمل الجاهلية). وروي عن علي بن الحسين أنه قال: (صوم الصمت حرام). 

السادسة: وفيه إن الإحسان إلى الجار من خصال الإيمان التي أمر بها الشرع ورغب فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فقد روى الشيخان عن عائشة وابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ما زال جبريل يوصيني بالجار حتى ظننت أنه سيورثه). وكل معروف من القول والفعل داخل في الإحسان وله صور كثيرة: من ذلك السؤال عن حاله وزيارته وتفقد أحواله ومواساته عند فقره وعيادته في مرضه وتشييع جنازته وإجابة دعوته ونصيحته وإعانته على قضاء حاجته ومشاركته في أفراحه وأحزانه. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يشبع المؤمن دون جاره) رواه أحمد. وفي صحيح مسلم عن أبي ذر قال: (أوصاني خليلي إذا طبخت مرقا فأكثر ماءه ثم انظر إلى أهل بيت جيرانك فأصبهم منها بمعروف). وفي المسند عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص أنه ذبح شاة فقال هل أهديتم منها لجارنا اليهودي ثلاث مرات ثم قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (ما زال جبريل يوصيني بالجار حتى ظننت أنه سيورثه). ومن أعظم إكرام الجار احتمال الأذى منه والصبر على سوء خلقه وقلة معروفه. فينبغي على العبد أن يكون من أهل الإحسان ويتعاهد جيرانه بالمعروف ولا يكون بخيلا مناعا للخير شحيحا بماله ووقته وخلقه على الجيران. ومما يؤسف له في زماننا قلة الإحسان بين الجيران وضعف العلاقة بينهم وكثرة الجفاء فيما بينهم بل ربما وصل الحال إلى أن الرجل لا يعرف جاره ولا يطلع على أحواله. فإلى الله المشتكى.

السابعة: الجيران في الحقوق ثلاثة كما روي في مسند البزار مرفوعا ولا يصح: (الجيران ثلاثة جار له حق واحد وهو أدنى الجيران حقا وجار له حقان وجار له ثلاثة حقوق وهو أفضل الجيران حقا. فأما الذي له حق واحد فجار مشرك لا رحم له حق الجوار وأما الجار الذي له حقان فجار مسلم له حق الإسلام وحق الجوار وأما الذي له ثلاثة حقوق فجار مسلم ذو رحم له حق الإسلام وحق الجوار وحق الرحم). وقد حد بعض العلماء الجوار الذي يتعلق به الإحسان فقالت طائفة من السلف حد الجوار أربعون دارا. وروي في السنة تعيينه بذلك ولا يصح ففي مراسيل الزهري أن رجلا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يشكو جارا له فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض أصحابه أن ينادي: (ألا إن أربعين دار جار). وقد فسره الزهري بأربعين بيتا من كل جانب. والصحيح أنه لا تحديد في الجوار لأنه لم يرد في السنة حديث صحيح يعين ذلك بل هو عام قد أطلقه الشرع والمرجع في تعيين الجار القريب الذي له حق خاص العرف فما تعارف عليه أهل البلد في الجوار كان حد معتبرا كالمحلة والحي والطريق ونحوه. وكلما قرب الجار إلى البيت كان حقه أعظم وقدم على غيره في المعروف كما روت عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت قلت يا رسول الله إن لي جارين فإلى أيهما أهدي قال: (إلى أقربهما بابا) رواه البخاري.

الثامنة: من الإحسان إلى الجار كف الأذى عنه مما يؤذيه ويوقعه في الضرر أو الحرج. فكل قول أو فعل مؤذ حسا أو عرفا وجب على المؤمن الكف عنه وقد نهى الشرع عن ذلك. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يؤمن من لا يأمن جاره بوائقه) رواه البخاري. وفي صحيح مسلم: (لا يدخل الجنة من لا يأمن جاره بوائقه). والمسلم منهي عن إيذاء أخيه المسلم في جميع الأحوال ولكن يتأكد النهي ويعظم الجرم في إيذاء الجار لعظم حقه كما روى ابن مسعود عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (أنه سئل أي الذنب أعظم قال أن تجعل لله ندا وهو خلقك قيل ثم أي قال أن تقتل ولدك مخافة أن يطعم معك قبل ثم أي قال أن تزني حليلة جارك) متفق عليه. وإيذاء الجار سبب موجب لدخول النار فقد روي في مسند أحمد من حديث أبي هريرة قال قيل يا رسول الله: إن فلانة تصلي الليل وتصوم النهار وفي لسانها شيء تؤذي جيرانها سليطة. قال: (لا خير فيها هي في النار). وإيذاء الجار له صور كثيرة: من إتلاف ماله والتعدي على عرضه والتجسس على أسراره والإطلاع على حرماته ومضايقته في مرافقه وإزعاجه برفع الصوت والإضرار بأولاده ونشر عيوبه واختلاق الإفك والشائعات عنه وتخبيب زوجته وإفساد أهله عليه وغير ذلك مما يتضرر به. وأذى الجار عظيم لا يمكن التحرز منه غالبا أو إزالته وربما حمل المتضرر على التحول من داره ولذلك شدد الشارع فيه. وقد روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استعاذ من جار السوء.

التاسعة: وفيه الأمر بإكرام الضيف . قال ابن عبد البر: (أجمع العلماء على مدح مكرم الضيف والثناء عليه بذلك وحمده وأن الضيافة من سنن المرسلين وأن إبراهيم أول من ضيف الضيف). وقد تظافرت النصوص على ذلك ففي الصحيحين عن أبي شريح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه جائزته قالوا وما جائزته قال يوم وليلة قال والضيافة ثلاثة أيام وما كان بعد ذلك فهو صدقة). وخرج أحمد من حديث أبي سعيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه قالها ثلاثا قالوا وما كرامة الضيف يا رسول الله قال ثلاثة أيام فما جلس بعد ذلك فهو صدقة). فقد دلت النصوص على وجوب الضيافة يوم وليلة واليوم الثاني والثالث سنة نافلة حق مشروع للضيف وما زاد على الثلاثة أيام فصدقة من الصدقات. والصحيح أن الضيافة واجبة للمسلم أما الكافر فلا تجب لأن هذا من حق المسلم على أخيه كالنصيحة والسلام وإجابة الدعوة. وإذا نزل الضيف على قوم ولم يكرموه جاز له المطالبة بحقه وإن استطاع أن يأخذ حقه من غير مفسدة أبيح له ذلك. وفي الصحيحين عن عقبة بن عامر قال قلنا يا رسول الله إنك تبعثنا فننزل بقوم فما ترى فقال لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن نزلتم بقوم فأمروا لكم بما ينبغي للضيف فاقبلوا فإن لم يفعلوا فخذوا منهم حق الضيف الذي ينبغي لهم). واختلف الفقهاء هل الضيافة واجبة على أهل البادية والحاضرة أم خاصة على أهل البادية. وقال مالك: ليس على أهل الحضر ضيافة. وقال سحنون إنما الضيافة على أهل البادية وأما أهل الحضر فالفندق ينزل فيه المسافر.

العاشرة: يحق للضيف الإقامة عند من استضافه ثلاثة أيام وإن كان غنيا لكن لا يحل له أن يقيم عنده حتى يوقعه في الحرج سواء كان هذا في الثلاثة أيام أو فيما زاد عليها فإذا علم عجزه وفقره أو أنه يضيفه من قوته وقوت عياله وأن أهله يتأذون بذلك لم يجز له استضافته حينئذ لنهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ولا يحل له أن يقيم عنده حتى يحرجه) متفق عليه. ولا شك أن الضيافة تجب وتستحب للموسر أما العاجز فلا. وكذلك لا ينبغي له أن يقيم عنده فوق ثلاث فيحرجه ويضيق عليه بل ينبغي للضيف مراعاة أحوال المضيف. وقد كان ابن عمر إذا أقام ثلاثة أيام أمر نافع أن ينفق من ماله وامتنع من الأكل من مال من نزل به. ويحق للمضيف أن يأمر الضيف بالتحول عن بيته بعد ثلاثة أيام كما فعل ذلك الإمام أحمد. لكن إذا كان المضيف يأنس ببقاء الضيف ويرغب به وعنده سعة من المال فلا حرج على الضيف في البقاء عنده لأن بقاءه لا يحرج من نزل به بل يدخل السرور عليه. ومما يؤسف أن بعض الأضياف يثقل على المستضيف في الإقامة ولا يراعي أحواله وآداب الشريعة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاك الله خيرا ، بارك الله فيك أخيتي هويدا وزادك علما .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- أعمال الإيمان : تارة تتعلق بحقوق الله كأداء الواجبات ، وترك المحرمات . ومن ذلك قول الخير والصمت عن غيره .
وتارة تتعلق بحقوق عباده كإكرام الضيف ، وإكرام الجار والكف عن أذاه . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ] 

- والمقصود أن النبي  أمر بالكلام بالخير ، والسكوت عما ليس بخير ... فليس الكلام مأمورا به على الإطلاق ، ولا السكوت كذلك ، بل لابد من الكلام بالخير والسكوت عن الشر .
وكان السلف كثيرا يمدحون الصمت عن الشر ، وعما لا يعني لشدته على النفس ، وذلك يقع فيه الناس كثيرا ، فكانوا يعالجون أنفسهم ، ويجاهدونها على السكوت عما لا يعني . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث أنه يصح نفي الإيمان لانتفاء كماله لقوله : ( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ) . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- رعاية الإسلام للجوار والضيافة ، فهذا يدل على كمال الإسلام وأنه متضمن للقيام بحق الله سبحانه وتعالى وبحق الناس . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
الحديث السادس عشر : 

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رجلا قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أوصني ، قال : ( لا تغضب ) فردد مرارا ، قال: ( لا تغضب ).


رواه البخاري.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- الوصية هي العهد إلى الشخص بالأمر الهام .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- أوصاه بقوله : ( لا تغضب ) وليس المراد النهي عن الغضب الذي هو طبيعة من طبيعة الإنسان ، ولكن المراد : املك نفسك عند الغضب بحيث لا تنفذ إلى ما يقتضيه ذلك الغضب .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ينبغي للمفتي والمعلم أن يراعي حال المستفتي وحال المتعلم وأن يخاطبه بما تقتضيه حاله ، وإن كان لو خاطب غيره فخاطبه بشيء آخر .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- وقيل لابن المبارك اجمع لنا حسن الخلق في كلمة . قال : ترك الغضب . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- والواجب على المؤمن أن تكون شهوته مقصورة على طلب ما أباحه الله له ، وربما تناولها بنية صالحة فأثيب عليها ، وأن يكون غضبه دفعا للأذى في الدين له أو لغيره وانتقاما ممن عصى الله ورسوله كما قال تعالى : { قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزيهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين ويذهب غيظ قلوبهم } . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث السابع عشر 

عن أبي يعلى شداد بن أوس رضي الله عنه عن رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ . قال ( إنَّ اللهَ كتب الإحسانَ على كلِّ شيٍء . فإذا قتلتم فأحسِنُوا القِتْلَةَ . وإذا ذبحتم فأحسِنُوا الذبحَ* *. وليُحِدَّ أحدُكم شفرتَه . فليُرِحْ ذبيحتَه ) .*



رواه مسلم

----------


## هويدامحمد

موضوعُ الحديثِ: 
الأمرُ بالإحسانِ في كلِّ شيءٍ أو الرِّفْقُ بالحيوانِ. 
المفرداتُ: 
(3) ((إنَّ اللَّهَ كَتَبَ)) أيْ: فرضَ وأَوْجَبَ وأَلْزَمَ. 
(( الإحسانَ)) أيْ: إِتْقَانَ العملِ أو التَّفَضُّلَ والإنعامَ. وقدْ أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بالإحسانِ فقالَ: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالإِحْسَانِ}[النحل: 90].
وقالَ: {وَأَحْسِنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ} [البقرة: 195].
والإحسانُ هوَ أعلى مرتبةٍ منْ مراتبِ الدِّينِ؛ إذْ يَشْمَلُ الإسلامَ والإيمانَ، وهوَ أنْ تَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ كَأَنَّكَ تراهُ، فإنْ لمْ تَكُنْ تَرَاهُ فإنَّهُ يَرَاكَ. وتظهرُ فيهِ المراقبةُ للَّهِ تعالى، لا يقولُ العبدُ إلاَّ حَقًّا لِعِلْمِهِ أنَّ اللَّهَ يَسْمَعُهُ، ولا يَعْمَلُ إلاَّ حَقًّا لعِلْمِهِ أنَّ اللَّهَ يَرَاهُ، ولا يُضْمِرُ إلاَّ حَقًّا لعِلْمِهِ أنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ خَائِنَةَ الأعينِ وما تُخْفِي الصدورُ. ويُجْزَى صاحبُ الإحسانِ على إحسانِهِ في الآخرَةِ بالحُسْنَى وزيادةٍ. والحُسْنَى هيَ الجَنَّةُ، والزيادةُ هيَ النظرُ إلى وجهِ اللَّهِ تعالى، كما قالَ تعالى: {لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ} [يونس: 26].
وأقسامُ الإحسانِ قسمانِ: 
أَوَّلاً: إحسانٌ واجبٌ، كالإحسانِ للوَالِدَيْنِ والأرحامِ والضيفِ، وهذا الإحسانُ يكونُ بكَرَمِ القولِ ولِينِ الجانبِ وبَذْلِ المالِ. 


ثانياً: إحسانٌ مَنْدُوبٌ، كصدقةِ التَّطَوُّعِ والقَرْضِ والعاريَّةِ والإصلاحِ بينَ الناسِ وإماطةِ الأَذَى عن الطريقِ ونَحْوِها. 
(4) ((فَإِذَا قَتَلْتُمْ)) أي: القتلَ المشروعَ، والمرادُ إذا قَتَلْتُمْ قِصَاصاً وأَزْهَقْتُم الروحَ، فَلْيَكُنْ بطريقةٍ شَرْعِيَّةٍ، ولنْ يكونَ ذلكَ إلاَّ بالشروطِ الشرعِيَّةِ وعنْ طريقِ الحاكمِ حتَّى تُطْفَأَ الفتنةُ. 
(( فَأَحْسِنُوا الْقِتْلَةَ)) أيْ: أَحْسِنُوا هَيْئَةَ القَتْلِ، كما يقولُ تعالى: {فَلا يُسْرِفْ فِي الْقَتْلِ}[الإسراء: 33] فلا يُعَذِّبْهُ ولا يُمَثِّلْ بهِ. 
والقتلُ المُبَاحُ على وجْهَيْنِ: 
الأوَّلُ : أنْ يكونَ قِصَاصاً، فَيُقْتَلُ كما قَتَلَ، أيْ: بالآلةِ التي قَتَلَ بها أوْ بِمِثْلِهَا؛ لِقِصَّةِ الجاريَةِ التي رُمِيَتْ بحجرٍ، وقُتِلَ الذي قَتَلَهَا بحجرٍ كذلكَ.
وقيلَ: يُقْتَلُ بالسَّيْفِ فقطْ.
والأَوَّلُ أَوْلَى؛ لِقَوْلِ اللَّهِ تعالى: {وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُمْ بِهِ} [النحل: 126]، ولحديثِ الجاريَةِ المُتَقَدِّمِ. 
الثاني: أنْ يكونَ القتلُ للكُفْرِ، فيُقْتَلُ بالسيفِ أوْ بالرَّمْيِ بلا مُثْلَةٍ. 
(5) ((وَإِذَا ذَبَحْتُمْ فَأَحْسِنُوا الذِّبْحَةَ)) أيْ: إذا ذَكَّيْتُم الذبيحةَ الذَّكَاةَ الشرعِيَّةَ فَأَحْسِنُوا هيئةَ الذَّبْحِ.
وقدْ وردَ في الحديثِ آدابُ الذبحِ، وهيَ: الرِّفْقُ بها، الذبحُ بآلةٍ حَادَّةٍ، سَوْقُها إلى الذبحِ برِفْقٍ، أنْ لا تُذْبَحَ بِحَضْرَةِ أُخْرَى، تَرْكُهَا قبلَ السَّلْخِ حتَّى تَبْرَدَ، عدمُ ذَبْحِهَا من الخَلْفِ. 
وأَمَّا شُرُوطُ الذَّكَاةِ الشرعِيَّةِ فهيَ: 
1- أنْ يكونَ المُذَكِّي عاقلاً مُمَيِّزاً يقصِدُ الذبحَ ويَعْرِفُهُ، فلا تَحِلُّ ذكاةُ مجنونٍ أوْ سكرانَ أوْ صغيرٍ لا يُمَيِّزُ، أوْ كبيرٍ ذَهَبَ عقْلُهُ. 
2- أنْ يكونَ المُذَكِّي مُسلماً أوْ كِتَابِيًّا.
3- أنْ يقصدَ التَّذْكِيَةَ، فلوْ قَتَلَهَا دِفَاعاً عنْ نَفْسِهِ لمْ تَحِلَّ. 
4- أن لا يكون الذبح لغير الله تعالى.
5- أنْ لا يُسَمِّيَ عليها بغيرِ اسمِ اللَّهِ تعالى.
6- أنْ يَذْكُرَ اسمَ اللَّهِ تعالى علَيْها. 
7- أنْ تكونَ الذكاةُ بِمُحَدٍّ يُنْهِرُ الدمَ منْ حديدٍ وأحجارٍ وزُجاجٍ ونَحْوِها؛ لِقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ((مَا أَنْهَرَ الدَّمَ وَذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ فَكُلْ، إِلاَّ السِّنَّ وَالظُّفْرَ))إلاَّ السِّنَّ؛ لأنَّهُ عَظْمٌ، والظُّفْرُ مُدَى الْحَبَشَةِ. 
8- إِنْهَارُ الدَّمِ، وذلكَ بقطعِ الوَدجَيْنِ والحُلْقُومِ والمَرِيءِ. 
9- أنْ يكونَ المُذَكَّى مَأْذُوناً في ذَكَاتِهِ شَرْعاً.
وأمَّا غيرُ المأذونِ في ذَكَاتِهِ فهوَ شَيْئَانِ: 
أ- ما حُرِّمَ لحقِّ اللَّهِ تعالى؛ كَصَيْدِ الحَرَمِ والإِحْرَامِ. 
ب- ما حُرِّمَ لحقِّ المخلوقِ؛ كالمَغْصُوبِ والمسروقِ، والصحيحُ حِلُّ ذَكَاتِهِ وتَحْرِيمُ سَرِقَتِهِ.
الفوائدُ: 
1- وُجُوبُ الإحسانِ في كلِّ شيءٍ. 
2- فضلُ الإحسانِ، وهوَ أعْلَى مراتبِ الإيمانِ. 
3- الأمرُ بالإحسانِ في القتلِ والاستيفاءِ. 
4- الأمرُ بالإحسانِ عندَ الذبحِ. 
5- التَّأَدُّبُ بآدابِ الذبحِ. 
6- استيفاءُ شروطِ الذَّكَاةِ. 
7- وُجُوبُ إِحْدَادِ السِّكِّينِ عندَ الذبحِ. 
8- الرفقُ بالحيوانِ حَيًّا ومَيْتاً. 
9- رحمةُ الإسلامِ بالحيوانِ. 
10- الالتزامُ بشرائعِ الإسلامِ. 
11- مَشْرُوعِيَّةُ إتقانِ العملِ. 
12- تحريمُ المُثْلَةِ بالإنسانِ والحيوانِ. 
13- حُسْنُ التعاملِ معَ المخلوقاتِ. 
14- التحذيرُ منْ قسوةِ القلبِ.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- الإحسان في قتل ما يجوز قتله من الناس والدواب : إزهاق نفسه على أسرع الوجوه وأسهلها وأوحاها من غير زيادة في التعذيب ، فإنه إيلام لا حاجة إليه . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- أسهل وجوه قتل الآدمي : ضربه بالسيف على العنق ؛ قال الله تعالى في حق الكفار : { فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب } ، وقال تعالى : { سألقي في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب فاضربوا فوق الأعناق واضربوا منهم كل بنان }.
وقد قيل : إنه عين الموضع الذي يكون الضرب فيه أسهل على المقتول ، وهو فوق العظام ، ودون الدماغ .  [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه نهى عن صبر البهائم ، وهو : أن تحبس البهيمة ثم تضرب بالنبل ونحوه حتى تموت ؛ ففي الصحيحين عن أنس : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن تُصبر البهائم .  [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : طلب تفقد آلات الذبح لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام ( وليحد أحدكم شفرته ) .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : طلب راحة الذبيحة عند الذبح ومن ذلك أن يضجعها برفق دون أن تتعسف في إضجاعها ومن ذلك أيضا أن يضع رجله على عنقها ويدع قوائمها الأربعة اليدين والرجلين بدون إمساك ؛ لأن ذلك أبلغ في إراحتها وحريتها في الحركة ، ولأن ذلك أبلغ في خروج الدم عنها فكان أولى .* * [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الثامن عشر 

عن أبي ذر جندب بن جنادة ، وأبي عبدالرحمن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنهما عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
( اتق الله حيثما كنت ، وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها ، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن )* 




*رواه الترمذي ، وقال : حديث حسن ، وفي بعض النسخ حسن صحيح .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- قوله " اتق الله " فعل أمر من التقوى وهو اتخاذ وقاية من عذاب الله بفعل أوامره واجتناب نواهيه فهذا هو التقوى وهذا هو أحسن حد قيل فيها . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- وقال طلق بن حبيب : التقوى أن تعمل بطاعة الله على نور من الله ترجو ثواب الله ، وأن تترك معصية الله على نور من الله تخاف عقاب الله . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- " اتق الله حيثما كنت " في أي مكان كنت , فلا تتقي الله في مكان يراك الناس فيه , ولا تتقيه في مكان لا يراك فيه أحد , فإن الله تعالى يراك حيثما كنت فاتقه حيثما كنت . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اتق الله حيثما كنت " مراده : في السر والعلانية حيث يراه الناس ، وحيث لا يرونه . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- وقوله " وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها " يعني اجعل الحسنة تتبع السيئة , فإذا فعلت سيئة فأتبعها بالحسنة ومن ذلك – أي إتباع السيئة بالحسنة - أن تتوب إلى الله من السيئة فأن التوبة حسنة . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- وقوله " تمحها " يعني الحسنة إذا جاءت بعد السيئة فإنها تمح السيئة ويشهد لهذا قوله تعالى : {إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ } . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- وفي هذا الحديث من الفوائد :
1) حرص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمته بتوجيههم لما فيه الخير والصلاح .
2)ومنها وجوب حرص تقوى الله عزوجل في أي مكان كان .
3) ومنها وجوب التقوى في السر والعلن , لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " اتق الله حيثما كنت " .
4)ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : الإشارة إلى السيئة إذ اتبعها الحسنة إذا اتبعتها الحسنة فإنها تمحوها وتزيلها بالكلية , وهذا عام في كل حسنة وسيئة إذا كانت الحسنة هي التوبة ؛ لأن التوبة تهدم ما قبلها , أما إذا كانت الحسنة غير التوبة وهو أن يعمل الإنسان عملاً سيئاً ثم يعمل عملاً صالحاً فإن هذا يكون بالموازنة فإذا رجح العمل السيئ زال أُره كما قال تعالى : { وَنَضَعُ الْمَوَازِينَ الْقِسْطَ لِيَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ فَلَا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ شَيْئًا وَإِنْ كَانَ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ أَتَيْنَا بِهَا وَكَفَى بِنَا حَاسِبِينَ }.
 [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ثم قال " وخالق الناس بخلق حسن " عاملهم بالأخلاق الحسنة بالقول والعمل , فإن ذلك خير وهذا الأمر , إما على سبيل الوجوب وإما على سبيل الاستحباب . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- فيستفاد منه : مشروعية مخالفة الناس بالخلق الحسن وأطلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كيفية المخالفة , وهي تختلف بحسب أحوال الناس فقد تكون حسنة لشخص , ولا تكون حسنة لغيره , والإنسان العاقل يعرف ويزن . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث التاسع عشر :


عـن أبي العـباس عـبدالله بن عـباس رضي الله عـنهما، قــال: كـنت خـلـف النبي صلي الله عـليه وسلم يـوماً، فـقـال : { يـا غـلام ! إني أعـلمك كــلمات: احـفـظ الله يـحـفـظـك، احـفـظ الله تجده تجاهـك، إذا سـألت فـاسأل الله، وإذا اسـتعـنت فـاسـتـعـن بالله، واعـلم أن الأمـة لـو اجـتمـعـت عـلى أن يـنـفـعـوك بشيء لم يـنـفـعـوك إلا بشيء قـد كـتـبـه الله لك، وإن اجتمعـوا عـلى أن يـضـروك بشيء لـم يـضـروك إلا بشيء قـد كـتـبـه الله عـلـيـك؛ رفـعـت الأقــلام، وجـفـت الـصـحـف }. 
[رواه الترمذي وقال: حديث حسن صحيح]. 
وفي رواية غير الترمذي: { احفظ الله تجده أمامك، تعرف إلى الله في الرخاء يعرفك في الشدة، واعلم أن ما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك، وما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك، واعلم أن النصر مع الصبر، وأن الفرج مع الكرب، وأن مع العسر يسراً }.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
* 

*-* *قوله "كُنْتُ خَلْفَ النبي" يحتمل أنه راكب معه ويحتمل أنه يمشي خلفه،وأياً كان فالمهم أنه أوصاه بهذه الوصايا العظيمة. [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- قال: "إني أُعَلمُكَ كَلِمَاتٍ" قال ذلك من أجل أن ينتبه لها .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- "اِحْفَظِ اللهَ يَحفَظكَ" هذه كلمة "احفظ الله "  يعني احفظ حدوده وشريعته بفعل أوامره واجتناب نواهيه يحفظك في دينك وأهلك ومالك ونفسك لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى يجزي المحسنين بإحسانهم .
وعُلِمَ من هذا أن من لم يحفظ الله فإنه لا يستحق أن يحفظه الله عزّ وجل ، وفي هذا الترغيب على حفظ حدود الله عزّ وجل .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- الكلمة الثانية قال : "احْفَظِ اللهَ تَجِدهُ تجَاهَكْ" ونقول في قوله:" احْفَظِ اللهَ "  كما قلنا في الأولى . ومعنى " تجده تجاهك " أي تجده أمامك يدلك على كل خير ويقربك إليه ويهديك إليه .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يحفظك " يعني : أن من حفظ حدود الله ، وراعى حقوقه حفظه الله ، فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل ، كما قال تعالى : { وأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم } وقال تعالى : { فاذكروني أذكركم } . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ] 

- كتب بعض السلف إلى أخ له : أما بعد ، فإن كان الله معك فمن تخاف ؟ وإن كان عليك فمن ترجو ؟ .  [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- الكلمة الثالثة: "إذَا سَألْتَ فَاسْأَلِ الله" إذا سألت حاجة فلا تسأل إلا الله عزّ وجل ولا تسأل المخلوق شيئاً . وإذا قدر أنك سألت المخلوق ما يقدر عليه ، فاعلم أنه سبب من الأسباب وأن المسبب هو الله عزّ وجل فاعتمد على الله تعالى.   [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- الكلمة الرابعة: "وَإِذَا اسْتَعَنْتَ فَاسْتَعِنْ بِاللهِ" فإذا أردت العون وطلبت العون من أحد فلا تطلب العون إلا من الله ، لأنه هو الذي بيده ملكوت السموات والأرض، وهو يعينك إذا شاء وإذا أخلصت الاستعانة بالله وتوكلت عليه أعانك، وإذا استعنت بمخلوق فيما يقدر عليه فاعتقد أنه سبب، وأن الله هو الذي سخره لك.  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- وأما الاستعانة بالله عز وجل دون غيره من الخلق ، فلأن العبد عاجز عن الاستقلال بجلب مصالحه ، ودفع مضاره ، ولا معين له على مصالح دينه ودنياه إلا الله عز وجل ، فمن أعانه الله ، فهو المعان ، ومن خذله فهو المخذول ، وهذا تحقيق معنى قول : " لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله " فإن المعنى لا تحول للعبد من حال إلى حال ، ولا قوة له على ذلك إلا بالله .
وهذه كلمة عظيمة ، وهي كنز من كنوز الجنة ، فالعبد محتاج إلى الاستعانة بالله في فعل المأمورات ، وترك المحظورات ، والصبر على المقدورات كلها في الدنيا ، وعند الموت وبعده من أهوال البرزخ ويوم القيامة ، ولا يقدر على الإعانة على ذلك إلا الله عز وجل ، فمن حقق الاستعانة عليه في ذلك كله أعانه . وفي الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( احرص على ما ينفعك ، واستعن بالله ولا تعجز ) .  [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- الكلمة الخامسة: "وَاعْلَم أَنَّ الأُمّة لو اجْتَمَعَت عَلَى أن يَنفَعُوكَ بِشيءٍ لَمْ يَنْفَعُوكَ إِلا بِشيءٍ قَد كَتَبَهُ اللهُ لَك" الأمة كلها من أولها إلى آخرها لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء لن ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك, وعلى هذا فإن نفع الخلق الذي يأتي للإنسان فهو من الله في الحقيقة ؛ لأنه هو الذي كتبه له وهذا حث لنا على أن نعتمد على الله عزّ وجل ونعلم أن الأمة لا يجلبون لنا خيراً إلا بإذن الله عزّ وجل.  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- الكلمة السادسة : "وإِن اِجْتَمَعوا عَلَى أَنْ يَضُرُّوكَ بِشيءٍ لَمْ يَضروك إلا بشيءٍ قَد كَتَبَهُ اللهُ عَلَيْكَ" وعلى هذا فإن نالك ضرر من أحد فاعلم أن الله قد كتبه عليك فارض بقضاء الله وبقدره، ولا حرج أن تحاول أن تدفع الضر عنك،لأن الله تعالى يقول : {وجزاء سيِّئَةٍ سيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا } .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- الكلمة السابعة: "رُفعَت الأَقْلامُ، وَجَفّت الصُّحُفُ" يعني أن ما كتبه الله تعالى قد انتهى فالأقلام رفعت والصحف جفت ولا تبديل لكلمات الله . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- وفي حديث عبدالله بن عباس - رضي الله عنهما فوائد أولا ملاطفة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن هو دونه حيث قال: "يا غُلام ، إني أُعلِمكَ كَلماتٍ". [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائده : أنه ينبغي لمن ألقى كلاماً ذا أهمية أن يقدم له ما يوجب لفت الانتباه، حيث قال: "يَا غُلام إني أُعَلمكَ كَلمات".  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد الحديث : أن من أضاع الله - أي أضاع دين الله - فإن الله يضيعه ولا يحفظه، قال تعالى: {وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ نَسُوا اللَّهَ فَأَنْسَاهُمْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ } .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : أن من حفظ الله عزّ وجل هداه ودله على ما فيه الخير، وأن من لازم حفظ الله له أن يمنع عنه الشر إذ قوله : " احفظ الله تجده تجاهك " كقوله في اللفظ الآخر : " تجده أمامك " .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : أن الإنسان إذا احتاج إلى معونة فليستعن بالله، ولكن لا مانع أن يستعين بغير الله ممن يمكنه أن يعينه لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وتُعينَ الرجُلَ في دَابَّتِهِ فَتَحمِلَهُ عَليها أَو تَرْفَعَ لَهُ عَليها مَتَاعَهُ صَدَقَة". [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد الحديث : أن الأمة لن تستطيع أن ينفعوا أحداً إلا إذا كان الله قد كتبه له، ولن يستطيعوا أن يضروا أحداً إلا أن يكون الله تعالى قد كتب ذلك عليه. [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : أنه يجب على المرء أن يكون معلقاً رجاءه بالله عزّ وجل وأن لايلتفت إلى المخلوقين، فإن المخلوقين لا يملكون له ضراً ولا نفعاً. [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : أن كل شيء مكتوب منتهى منه، فقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الله قدر مقادير الخلق قبل أن يخلق السموات والأرض بخمسين ألف سنة . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد الحديث : في الرواية الأخرى أن الإنسان إذا تعرف إلى الله بطاعته في الصحة والرخاء ، عرفه الله تعالى في حال الشدة فلطف به وأعانه وأزال شدته. [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائده : أن الإنسان إذا كان قد كتب الله عليه شيئاً فإنه لا يخطئه ، وأن الله عزّ وجل إذا لم يكتب عليه شيئاً فإنه لا يصيبه. [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : البشارة العظيمة للصابرين، وأن النصر مقارن للصبر. [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائده : البشارة العظيمة أيضاً بأن تفريج الكربات وإزالة الشدائد مقرون بالكرب، فكلما كرب الإنسان الأمر فرج الله عنه. [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- ومن فوائده أيضا : البشارة العظيمة أن الإنسان إذا أصابه العسر فلينتظر اليسر، وقد ذكر الله تعالى ذلك في القرآن الكريم، فقال تعالى: { فَإِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْراً * إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْراً } فإذا عسرت بك الأمور فالتجيء إلى الله عزّ وجل منتظراً تيسيره مصدقاً بوعده. [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
الحديث العشرون :

عَنْ أَبيْ مَسْعُوْدٍ عُقبَة بنِ عَمْرٍو الأَنْصَارِيِّ البَدْرِيِّ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُوْلُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إِنَّ مِمَّا أَدرَكَ النَاسُ مِن كَلاَمِ النُّبُوَّةِ الأُولَى إِذا لَم تَستَحْيِ فاصْنَعْ مَا شِئتَ ) رواه البخاري*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- قال في الأربعين النووية: الحديث العشرون عن أبي مسعود عقبة بن عمرو الأنصاري البدري – رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن ما أدرك الناس من كلام النبوة الأولى , إذا لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت " يعني أن من بقايا النبوة الأولى التي كانت في الأمم السابقة.
وأقرتها هذه الشريعة " إذا لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت " يعني إذا لم تفعل فعلاً يُستحى منه فاصنع ما شئت هذا أحد وجهين , أي ففعله في المعنى الوجه الثاني أن الإنسان إذا لم يستح يصنع ما شاء ولا يبالي وكلا المعنين صحيح . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- يستفاد من هذا الحديث : أن الحياء من الأشياء التي جاءت بها الشرائع السابقة , وأن الإنسان ينبغي له أن يكون صريحاً , فإذا كان الشيء لا يستحى منه فليفعله وهذا الإطلاق مقيد بما إذا كان في فعله مفسدة فإنه يمتنع الفعل خوفاً من هذه المفسدة . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- واعلم أن الحياء نوعان : 
أحدهما : ما كان خلقا وجبلة غير مكتسب ، وهو من أجل الأخلاق التي يمنحها الله العبد ، ويجبله عليها ، ولهذا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الحياء لا يأتي إلا بخير" ، فإنه يَكُفُّ عن ارتكاب القبائح ودناءة الأخلاق ، ويحث على استعمال مكارم الأخلاق ومعاليها ، فهو من خصال الإيمان بهذا الاعتبار ...
وعن بعضهم قال : رأيت المعاصي نذالة ، فتركتها مروءة فاستحالت ديانة . 
النوع الثاني : ما كان مكتسبا من معرفة الله ، ومعرفة عظمته ، وقربه من عباده ، واطلاعه عليهم ، وعلمه بخائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور ، فهذا من أعلى خصال الإيمان ، بل هو من أعلى درجات الإحسان ... [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- وقد يتولد من الله الحياء من مطالعة نعمه ورؤية التقصير في شكرها ، فإذا سُلب العبدُ الحياء المُكتسب والغَريزي ، لم يبق له ما يمنعه من ارتكاب القبيح ، والأخلاق الدنيئة ، فصار كأنه لا إيمان له .[ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الحادي والعشرون 

**عَنِ أَبيْ عَمْرٍو وَقِيْلَ : أَبيْ عمْرَةَ سُفْيَانَ بنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قُلْتُ يَارَسُوْلَ اللهِ قُلْ لِيْ فِي الإِسْلامِ قَوْلاً لاَ أَسْأَلُ عَنْهُ أَحَدَاً غَيْرَكَ؟ قَالَ: ( قُلْ آمَنْتُ باللهِ ثُمَّ استَقِمْ ) رواه مسلم*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- في هذا الحديث فوائد : حرص الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على السؤال عما ينفعهم في دينهم ودنياهم.ومنها عقل أبي عمرو أو أبي عمرة حيث سأل هذا السؤال العظيم الذي في النهاية ويستغني عن سؤال أي أحد ، حيث قال " قل لي في الإسلام قولاً لا أسأل عنه أحداً غيرك. "  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

*
*- ومنها أنه أجمع وصية وأنفع وصية ما تضمنه هذا الحديث ، الإيمان بالله ثم الاستقامة على ذلك بقوله " آمنت بالله ثم استقم. " [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]
*
*- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : أن الإيمان بالله لا يكفي عن الاستقامة بل لا بد من إيمان بالله واستقامة على دينه .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

*
*- ومنها أن الدين الإسلامي مبني على هذين الأمرين ، الإيمان ومحله القلب ، والاستقامة ومحلها الجوارح ، وإن كان للقلب منها نصيب لكن الأصل أنها في الجوارح . والله أعلم .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- وفي قوله عز وجل : { فاستقيموا إليه واستغفروه } إشارة إلى أنه لا بد من تقصير في الاستقامة المأمور بها ، فيجبر ذلك الاستغفار المقتضي للتوبة والرجوع إلى الاستقامة فهو كقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمعاذ : ( اتق الله حيثما كنت ، وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها )  [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]

- فمتى استقام القلب على معرفة الله ، وعلى خشيته وإجلاله ، ومهابته ومحبته وإرادته ، ورجائه ودعائه والتوكل عليه والإعراض عما سواه : استقامت الجوارح كلها على طاعته ، فإن القلب هو ملك الأعضاء وهي جنوده ، فإذا استقام الملك استقامت جنوده ورعاياه .  [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الثاني والعشرون 

عن أبي عبدالله جابر بن عبدالله الأنصاري رضي الله عنهما أن رجلاً سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : أرأيت إذا صليت المكتوبات , وصمت رمضان وأحللت الحلال , وحرمت الحرام ولم أزد على ذلك شيئاً أأدخل الجنة ؟ قال - نعم - رواه مسلم .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*-* الحديث الثاني والعشرون عن أبي عبدالله جابر بن عبدالله الأنصاري رضي الله عنهما أن رجلاً سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال - أرأيت - بمعني : أخبرني .
أرأيت إذا صليت المكتوبات - بمعنى الفرائض , وهي الفرائض الخمس والجمعة .
وصمت رمضان - وهو الشهر الذي بين شعبان وشوال .
وأحللت الحلال - أي فعلته معتقداً حله .
وحرمت الحرام - أي اجتنبته معتقداً تحريمه .
ولم أزد على ذلك , أأدخل الجنة ؟ قال - نعم -. رواه مسلم .[ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

*- وهذا الحديث لم يذكر فيه الزكاة ولم يذكر فيه الحج , فإما أن يقال : إن ذلك داخلاً في قوله " حرمت الحرام - لأن ترك الحج حرام وترك الزكاة حرام .
ويمكن أن يقال : أما بالنسبة للحج فربما يكون هذا الحديث قبل فرضه , وأما بالنسبة للزكاة فلعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علم من حال هذا الرجل أنه فقير وليس من أهل الزكاة فخاطبه على قدر حاله .[ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]
*
*-* *وقد فسر بعضهم تحليل الحلال باعتقاد حله ، وتحريم الحرام باعتقاد حرمته مع اجتنابه .
ويحتمل أن يراد بتحليل الحلال إتيانه ، ويكون الحلال هاهنا عبارة عما ليس بحرام فيدخل فيه الواجب والمستحب والمباح ، ويكون المعنى أنه يفعل ما ليس بمحرم عليه ، ولا يتعدى ما أبيح له إلى غيره ، ويجتنب المحرمات . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

- في هذا الحديث من الفوائد : حرص الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على سؤال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- وفيه : أن الغاية من هذه الحياة هي دخول الجنة .[ابن عثيمين رحمه الله]

- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : أن السؤال معادٌ في الجواب فإن قوله - نعم - يعني تدخل الجنة .
 " قال النووي –رحمه الله- ومعنى حرمت الحرام : اجتنبته وينبغي أن يقال : اجتنبته معتقداً تحريمه " والله أعلم .[ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]

- *وقال طائفة من العلماء : إن  كلمة التوحيد سبب مقتض لدخول الجنة وللنجاة من النار  ، لكن له شروط ، وهي الإتيان بالفرائض ، وموانع وهي إتيان الكبائر . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الثالث والعشرون

**عَنْ أَبِي مَالِكٍ الحَارِثِ بنِ عَاصِم الأَشْعَرِيِّ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 ( الطُّهُورُ شَطْرُ الإِيْمَانِ، والحَمْدُ للهِ تَمْلأُ الميزانَ، وسُبْحَانَ اللهِ والحَمْدُ للهِ تَمْلآنِ - أَو تَمْلأُ - مَا بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ والأَرْضِ، وَالصَّلاةُ نُورٌ، والصَّدَقَةُ بُرْهَانٌ، وَالصَّبْرُ ضِيَاءٌ، وَالقُرْآنُ حُجَّةٌ لَكَ أَو عَلَيْكَ، كُلُّ النَّاسِ يَغْدُو فَبَائِعٌ نَفْسَهُ فَمُعْتِقُهَا أَو مُوبِقُهَا).*
رواه مسلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيكم 

هذا الرابط مرسل من بعض الإخوة كإضافة للموضوع

http://majles.alukah.net/t126252/

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- الحديث الثالث والعشرون: عن أبي مالك الحارث بن عاصم الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( الطهور شطر الإيمان ) بضم الطاء يعني الطهارة. [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*
* 
- (شطر الإيمان ) أي نصفه وذلك أن الإيمان تخلي وتحلي , أما التخلي فهو التخلي عن الإشراك , لأن الشرك بالله نجاسة كما قال الله تعالى : {إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلَا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا }. [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]
*
*- فلهذا كان الطهور شطر الإيمان , وقيل: إن معناه أن الطهور للصلاة شطر الإيمان , لأن الصلاة إيمان ولا تتم إلا بطهور ... لكن المعنى الأول أحسن وأعم.  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]
*
*- ( والحمد لله تملأ الميزان ) الحمد لله تعني: وصف الله تعالى بالمحامد والكمالات الذاتية والفعلية .*
* ( تملأ الميزان ) , أي ميزان الأعمال لأنها عظيمة عند الله عز وجل ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( كلمتان خفيفتان إلى الرحمن خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان , سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ).  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]
*
*- ( سبحان الله والحمد لله ) يعني الجمع بينهما ( تملأ ) أو قال: ( تملان ما بين السماء والأرض ) وذلك لعظمهما لاشتمالهما على تنزيه الله تعالى عن كل نقص , وعلى إثبات الكمال لله عز وجل ففي التسبيح تنزيه الله عن كل نقص وفي الحمد وصف الله تعالى بكل كمال , فلهذا كانتا تملان ما بين السماء والأرض.  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]
*
*- وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم* : *( والصلاة نور ، والصدقة برهان ، والصبر ضياء ) ، وفي بعض نسخ " صحيح مسلم**): "* *والصيام ضياء* *(** فهذه الأنواع الثلاثة من الأعمال أنوار كلها ، لكن منها ما يختص بنوع من أنواع النور ، فالصلاة نور مطلق ... فهي للمؤمنين في الدنيا نور في قلوبهم وبصائرهم ، تشرق بها قلوبهم ، وتستنير بصائرهم .*
* ولهذا كانت قرة عين المتقين ، كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول* *: (جعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة ) أخرجه أحمد و النسائي . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]
*
*- ثم قال ( والصلاة نور ) يعني: أن الصلاة نور في القلب وإذا استنار القلب استنار الوجه , وهي كذلك نور يوم القيامة قال تعالى: { يَوْمَ تَرَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ يَسْعَى نُورُهُمْ بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَبِأَيْمَانِهِ  مْ }.وهي أيضاً نور بالنسبة للاهتداء والعلم وغير ذلك من كل ما فيه النور. [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]
*
*- ( والصدقة برهان ) أي دليل على صدق صاحبها , وأنه يحب التقرب إلى الله وذلك لأن المال محبوب إلى النفوس ولا يصرف المحبوب إلا في محبوب أشد منه حباً وكل إنسان يبذل المحبوب من أجل الثواب المرتجى وهو برهان على صحة إيمانه وقوة يقينه. [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]
*
*- ( والصبر ضياء ) الصبر أقسامه ثلاثة: صبر على طاعة الله , وصبر على معصية الله , وصبر على أقدار الله.  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*
*- ( ضياء ) نوراً مع حرارة كما قال تعالى: {هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ ضِيَاءً وَالْقَمَرَ نُورًا }. * 
*والشمس فيها النور والحرارة , والصبر كذلك لأنه شاق على النفس فهو يعاني منه كما يعاني الإنسان من الحرارة ومن الحار.   [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]
*
*- ( والقران حجة لك أو عليك ) والقران حجة لك , أي عند الله عز وجل أو حجة عليك ،* *فإن عملت به كان حجة لك , وإن أعرضت عنه كان حجة عليك .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]
*
*- وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم**)  :* *والقرآن حجة لك أو حجة عليك ) ، قال الله عز وجل** : { وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا } .*
*قال بعض السلف : ما جالس أحد القرآن ، فقام عنه سالما ؛ بل إما أن يربح أو أن يخسر ، ثم تلا هذه الآية** .**[ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]
*
*- ثم بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن كل الناس يغدون أي يذهبون الصباح إلي أعمالهم . ( فبائع نفسه فمعتقها أو موبقها ) كل الناس يغدون ويكدحون ويتعبون أنفسهم , فمنهم من يعتق نفسه ومنهم من يوبقها أي يهلكها بحسب عمله فإن عمل بطاعة الله واستقام على شريعته فقد اعتق نفسه أي حررها من رق الشيطان والهوى ، وإن كان العكس فقد أوبقها أي أهلكها.  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]
*
*- قال الحسن* : *المؤمن في الدنيا كالأسير ، يسعى في فكاك رقبته ، لا يأمن شيئا حتى يلقى الله عز وجل** .**[ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
الحديث الرابع والعشرون

عَنْ أَبي ذرٍّ الغِفَارْي رضي الله عنه عَن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيمَا يَرْويه عَنْ رَبِِّهِ عزَّ وجل أَنَّهُ قَالَ: (يَا عِبَادِيْ إِنِّيْ حَرَّمْتُ الظُّلْمَ عَلَى نَفْسِيْ وَجَعَلْتُهُ بَيْنَكُمْ مُحَرَّمَاً فَلا تَظَالَمُوْا، يَا عِبَادِيْ كُلُّكُمْ ضَالٌّ إِلاَّ مَنْ هَدَيْتُهُ فَاسْتَهْدُوْنِ  ي أَهْدِكُمْ، يَاعِبَادِيْ كُلُّكُمْ جَائِعٌ إِلاَّ مَنْ أَطْعَمْتُهُ فاَسْتَطْعِمُون  ِي أُطْعِمْكُمْ، يَا عِبَادِيْ كُلُّكُمْ عَارٍ إِلاَّ مَنْ كَسَوْتُهُ فَاسْتَكْسُوْنِ  يْ أَكْسُكُمْ، يَا عِبَادِيْ إِنَّكُمْ تُخْطِئُوْنَ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَأَنَا أَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوْبَ جَمِيْعَاً فَاسْتَغْفِرُوْ  نِيْ أَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ، يَا عِبَادِيْ إِنَّكُمْ لَنْ تَبْلُغُوْا ضَرِّيْ فَتَضُرُّوْنِيْ وَلَنْ تَبْلُغُوْا نَفْعِيْ فَتَنْفَعُوْنِي  ْ، يَاعِبَادِيْ لَوْ أَنَّ أَوَّلَكُمْ وَآخِرَكُمْ وَإِنْسَكُمْ وَجِنَّكُمْ كَانُوْا عَلَى أَتْقَى قَلْبِ رَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ مَا زَادَ ذَلِكَ فَيْ مُلْكِيْ شَيْئَاً. يَا عِبَادِيْ لَوْ أَنَّ أَوَّلَكُمْ وَآخِرَكُمْ وَإِنْسَكُمْ وَجِنَّكُمْ كَانُوْا عَلَى أَفْجَرِ قَلْبِ رَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ مَا نَقَصَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ مُلْكِيْ شَيْئَاً، يَا عِبَادِيْ لَوْ أنَّ أَوَّلَكُمْ وَآخِرَكُمْ وَإنْسَكُمْ وَجِنَّكُمْ قَامُوْا فِيْ صَعِيْدٍ وَاحِدٍ فَسَأَلُوْنِيْ فَأَعْطَيْتُ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مَسْأَلَتَهُ مَا نَقَصَ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا عِنْدِيْ إِلاَّ كَمَا يَنْقُصُ المِخْيَطُ إَذَا أُدْخِلَ البَحْرَ، يَا عِبَادِيْ إِنَّمَا هِيَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ أُحْصِيْهَا لَكُمْ ثُمَّ أُوَفِّيْكُمْ إِيَّاهَا فَمَنْ وَجَدَ خَيْرَاً فَليَحْمَدِ اللهَ وَمَنْ وَجَدَ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ فَلاَ يَلُوْمَنَّ إِلاَّ نَفْسَهُ)*

رواه مسلم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

**وفيه من الفوائد أولا :: رواية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ربه وهو ما يسميه أهل العلم بالحديث القدسي .

*ومن فوائده : أن الله عزوجل حرم الظلم عل نفسه لكمال عدله جل وعلا , فهو قادر على أن يظلم , قادر على أن يبخس المحسن من حسناته وأن يضيف إلى المسيء أكثر من سيئاته ولكنه لكمال عدله حرم ذلك على نفسه جل وعلا .

*ومن فوائده : أن الظلم بيننا محرم وقد بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يكون في الدماء والأموال والأعراض قال عليه الصلاة والسلام في مِنى يوم العيد :- إن دماءكم وأموالكم وأعراضكم عليكم حرام محرمة يومكم هذا في شهركم هذا في بلدكم هذا - .

*ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : أن الأصل في الإنسان الضلال والجهل لقوله تعالى : { وَاللَّهُ أَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا } وقوله في هذا الحديث " يا عبادي كلكم ضال إلا من هديته فاستهدوني أهدكم " . والأصل فيه أيضاً الغي والظلم .

*ومن فوائده : وجوب طلب الهداية من الله لقوله تعالى في الحديث - استهدوني أهدكم - .

*ومن فوائد الحديث : أن الإنسان بل كل العباد جائعون مضطرون إلى الطعام إلا من أطعمه الله عزوجل , ويترتب على هذه الفائدة سؤال الإنسان ربه واستغناؤه بسؤال الله عن سؤال عباد الله , ولهذا قال :" فاستطعموني أطعمكم "** .*
*يعني اطلبوا مني الطعام أطعمكم .

*ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : أن العباد عراة إلا من كساه الله عزوجل ويسر له الكسوة وسهلها له , ولهذا قال* * "**فاستكسوني أكسكم "أي اطلبوا مني الكسوة أكسيكم , وإنما ذكر الله عزوجل العري بعد ذكر الطعام , لأن الطعام كسوة الداخل واللباس كسوة الظاهر .*
*
*ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : أن بني ادم خطاء يخطئون كثيراً في الليل والنهار , ولكن هذا الخطأ يقابله مغفرة الله عزوجل لكل ذنب , وأن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعاً كما قال تعالى :{ قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا }
 ,ويترتب على هذا أن الإنسان يعرف قدر نفسه , فكلما أخطأ استغفر الله عزوجل .

*ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : أن الذنوب مهما كثرت فإن الله تعالى يغفرها إذا استغفر الله الإنسان ربه , لقوله تعالى في الحديث القدسي -" وأنا أغفر الذنوب جميعاً فاستغفروني أغفر لكم " 
وقوله :" يا عبادي إنكم لن تبلغوا ضري فتضروني ولن تبلغوا نفعي فتنفعوني " وذلك لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى مستغن عن جميع خلقه , ومن أسمائه العزيز وهو الذي عز أن يناله ضرر , وكذلك هو الغني الحميد فلا حاجة إلى أن يسعى أحد لنفعه ولن يبلغ أحد ضرره لكمال غناه جل وعلا .

* " يا عبادي , لو أن أولكم و آخركم وإنسكم وجنكم كانوا على أتقى قلب رجل واحد منكم ما زاد ذلك في ملكي شيئاً " وذلك لكمال غناه عز وجل فلو كان الناس كلهم من إنس وجن على أتقى قلب رجل فإن ذلك لا يزيد من ملك الله شيئاً ً .لأن الله عني عنهم .

* " يا عبادي لو أن أولكم و آخركم وإنكسم وجنكم كانوا على أفجر قلب رجل واحد منكم ما نقص ذلك في ملكي شيئاً " وذلك لكمال غناه فلا تنفعه طاعة الطائعين , ولا تضره معصية العاصين والمقصود من هاتين الجملتين : الحث على طاعة الله عزوجل والبعد عن معصيته .

* "يا عبادي لو أن أولكم و آخركم وإنكسم وجنكم قاموا على صعيد واحد فسألوني فأعطيت كل واحد مسألته ما نقص ذلك مما عندي إلا كما ينقص المخيط إذا أدخل البحر " وذلك لكمال غناه جل وعلا وسعته , فيستفاد من هذه الجملة : أن الله سبحانه وتعالى واسع الغنى والكرم وقوله: " إلا كما ينقص المخيط إذا أدخل البحر " سبق لنا أن المقصود بذلك المبالغة في أن ذلك لا ينقص من الله شيئاً .

وقوله: "يا عبادي إنما أعمالكم ...الخ " فيستفاد منها الحث على العمل الصالح حتى يجد الإنسان الخير .

*ومن فوائده أيضاً : أن الله سبحانه وتعالى لا يظلم الناس شيئاً .

*ومن فوائده : أن العاصي سوف يلوم نفسه إذا كان في وقت لا ينفعه اللوم ولا الندم لقوله " ومن وجد غير ذلك فلا يلومن إلا نفسه " .(1)*







______________________________  __
(!) التعليقات على الأربعين النووية للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الخامس والعشرون  

*
*عَنْ أَبي ذَرٍّ رضي الله عنه أَيضَاً أَنَّ أُنَاسَاً مِنْ أَصحَابِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالوا للنَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يَارَسُولَ الله: ذَهَبَ أَهلُ الدثورِ بِالأُجورِ، يُصَلُّوْنَ كَمَا نُصَلِّيْ، وَيَصُوْمُوْنَ كَمَا نَصُوْمُ، وَيَتَصَدَّقُوْ  نَ بفُضُوْلِ أَمْوَالِهِمْ، قَالَ: (أَوَ لَيْسَ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللهُ لَكُمْ مَا تَصَّدَّقُوْنَ؟ إِنَّ بِكُلِّ تَسْبِيْحَةٍ صَدَقَة.وَكُلِّ تَكْبِيْرَةٍ صَدَقَةً وَكُلِّ تَحْمَيْدَةٍ صَدَقَةً وَكُلِّ تَهْلِيْلَةٍ صَدَقَةٌ وَأَمْرٌ بالِمَعْرُوْفٍ صَدَقَةٌ وَنَهْيٌ عَنْ مُنْكَرٍ صَدَقَةٌ وَفِيْ بُضْعِ أَحَدِكُمْ صَدَقَةٌ  قَالُوا: يَا رَسُوْلَ اللهِ أَيَأْتِيْ أَحَدُنَا شَهْوَتَهُ وَيَكُوْنُ لَهُ فِيْهَا أَجْرٌ؟ قَالَ:أَرَأَيْت  مْ لَوْ وَضَعَهَا فَيْ حَرَامٍ أَكَانَ عَلَيْهِ وِزْرٌ؟ فَكَذَلِكَ إِذَا وَضَعَهَا فَي الحَلالِ كَانَ لَهُ أَجْرٌ )

 رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- وفي هذا الحديث دليل على أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لشدة حرصهم على الأعمال الصالحة ، وقوة رغبتهم في الخير كانوا يحزنون على ما يتعذر عليهم فعله من الخير مما يقدر عليه غيرهم . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

*- وفي هذا الحديث : أن الفقراء غبطوا أهل الدثور - والدثور : هي الأموال - مما يحصل لهم من أجر الصدقة بأموالهم ، فدلهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على صدقات يقدرون عليها** .**[ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

*- ومعنى هذا أن الفقراء ظنوا أن لا صدقة إلا بالمال ، وهم عاجزون عن ذلك ، فأخبرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن جميع أنواع فعل المعروف والإحسان صدقة* *.** [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

*- حرص* *الصحابة* *رضي* *الله* *عنهم* *على* *السبق* *إلى* *الخيرات . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- ينبغي* *للإنسان* *إذا* *ذكر* *شيئاً* *أن* *يذكر* *وجهه* *لأن* *الصحابة* *رضي* *الله* *عنهم* *لما* *قالوا** (* *ذهب* *أهل* *الدثور بالأجور**) بينوا* *وجه* *ذلك* *فقالوا :
* *( يصلون* *كما* *نصلي* *..**الخ* *) .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- الترغيب* *في* *الإكثار* *من* *هذه* *الأذكار* *،* *لأن* *كل* *كلمة* *منه* *تعتبر* *صدقة* *تقرب* *المرء* *إلى* *الله* *عزوجل* *.**[ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- جواز الاستثبات في الخبر ولو كان صادراً من صادق لقولهم ( أيأتي أحدنا شهوته ويكون له فيها أجر) .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث السادس والعشرون

*
*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم:

 "كُلُّ سُلامَى مِنَ النَّاسِ عَلَيْهِ صَدَقَةٌ كُلُّ يَومٍ تَطْلُعُ فِيْهِ الشَّمْسُ: تَعْدِلُ بَيْنَ اثْنَيْنِ صَدَقَةٌ، وَتُعِيْنُ الرَّجُلَ في دَابَّتِهِ فَتَحْمِلُ لَهُ عَلَيْهَا أَو تَرْفَعُ لَهُ عَلَيْهَا مَتَاعَهُ صَدَقَةٌ، وَالكَلِمَةُ الطَّيِّبَةُ صَدَقَةٌ، وَبِكُلِّ خُطْوَةٍ تَمْشِيْهَا إِلَى الصَّلاةِ صَدَقَةٌ، وَتُمِيْطُ الأَذى عَنِ الطَّرِيْقِ صَدَقَةٌ"

رواه البخاري ومسلم.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- أن كل إنسان عليه صدقة كل يوم تطلع فيه الشمس على عدد مفاصله وقد قيل إن المفاصل ثلاثمائة وستون مفصلاً - والله أعلم. [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- أن كل ما يقرب إلى الله من عبادة وإحسان إلى خلقه فإنه صدقة ، وما ذكره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو أمثلة على ذلك ، وقد جاء في حديث آخر ( أن يجزئ عن ذلك ركعتان يركعهما من الضحى ). [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- ومعنى الحديث أن تركيب هذه العظام وسلامتها من أعظم نعم الله على عبده ،فيحتاج كل* *عظم منها إلى صدقة يتصدق ابن آدم عنه ، ليكون ذلك شكراً لهذه النعمة ، قال الله عز وجل : { يأيها الإنسان ما غرك بربك الكريم الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك } . وقال الله عز وجل :{ قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون }. وقال : { ألم نجعل له عينين ولسانا وشفتين } . [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

*- فهذه النعم مما يسأل الإنسان عن شكرها يوم القيامة ويطالب بها كما قال تعالى: { ثم* *لتسألن يومئذ عن النعيم }.[ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

*- و**المقصود أن* *الله تعالى أنعم على عباده بما لا* *يحصونه كما قال: { وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا* *تحصوها } وطلب منهم الشكر ورضي به منهم** .** [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث السابع والعشرون


عن النواس بن سمعان رضي الله عنهما ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (( البر حسن الخلق ، والإثم ما حاك في نفسك وكرهت أن يطلع عليه الناس )) .رواه مسلم . 
وعن وابصة بن معبد رضى الله عنه ، قال : أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : (( جئت تسأل عن البر و الإثم ؟ )) قلت : نعم ؛ قال : (( استفت قلبك ؛ البر ما اطمأنت إليه النفس واطمأن اليه القلب ، والإثم ما حاك في النفس وتردد في الصدر ، وإن أفتاك الناس وأفتوك ))
حديث حسن ، رويناه في مسندي الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ، و الدارمي بإسناد حسن .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث والذي قبله : فضيلة حسن الخلق ، حيث جعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حسن الخلق هو البر .

- ومن فوائده أيضاً : أن ميزان الإثم أن يحيك بالنفس ولا يطمئن إليه القلب .

- ومن فوائده : أن المؤمن يكره أن يطلع الناس على عيوبه بخلاف المستهتر الذي لا يبالي ، فإنه لا يهتم إذا اطلع الناس على عيوبه .

- ومن فوائدها : فراسة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث اتى إليه وابصة رضي الله عنه فقال : ( جئت تسأل عن البر) ؟

- ومن فوائدها : إحالة حكم الشيء إلى النفس المطمئنة التي تكره الشر وتحب الخير ؛ لقوله : (البر ما اطمأنت إليه النفس واطمأن إليه القلب).

- ومن فوائد الحديثين أيضاً : أن الإنسان ينبغي له أن ينظر إلى ما يكون في نفسه دون ما يفتيه الناس به فقد يفتيه الناس الذين لا علم لهم بشيء لكنه يتردد فيه ويكرهه فمثل هذا لا يرجع إلى فتوى الناس له وإنما يرجع إلى ما عنده .

- ومن فوائدهما : أنه متى أمكن الاجتهاد فإنه لا يعدل إلى التقليد لقوله : (وإن أفتاك الناس وأفتوك ).


[للشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الثامن والعشرون


عَن أَبي نَجِيحٍ العربَاضِ بنِ سَاريَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: وَعَظَنا رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم مَوعِظَةً وَجِلَت مِنهَا القُلُوبُ وَذَرَفَت مِنهَا العُيون. فَقُلْنَا: يَارَسُولَ اللهِ كَأَنَّهَا مَوْعِظَةُ مُوَدِّعٍ فَأَوصِنَا، قَالَ: (أُوْصِيْكُمْ بِتَقْوَى اللهِ عز وجل وَالسَّمعِ وَالطَّاعَةِ وَإِنْ تَأَمَّرَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَبْدٌ، فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ يَعِشْ مِنْكُمْ فَسَيَرَى اخْتِلافَاً كَثِيرَاً؛ فَعَلَيكُمْ بِسُنَّتِيْ وَسُنَّةِ الخُلَفَاءِ الرَّاشِدِينَ المّهْدِيِّينَ عَضُّوا عَلَيْهَا بِالنَّوَاجِذِ وَإِيَّاكُمْ وَمُحْدَثَاتِ الأُمُورِ فإنَّ كل بدعة ضَلالَةٌ ). رواه أبو داود والترمذي وقال : حديث حسن صحيح.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- فقول العرباض* : * ( وعظنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم موعظة ) ، وفي رواية أحمد وأبي داود والترمذي :* *( بليغة )، وفي روايتهم أن ذلك بعد صلاة الصبح ، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرا ما يعظ أصحابه في غير الخطب الراتبة ، كخطب الجمع والأعياد ، وقد أمره الله تعالى بذلك ، فقال* * : { وعظهم وقل لهم في أنفسهم قولا بليغا } ، وقال : { ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة }، ولكنه كان لا يديم وعظهم ، بل يتخولهم به أحيانا ، كما في " الصحيحين " عن أبي وائل ، قال* : *كان عبدالله بن مسعود يذكرنا كل يوم خميس ، فقال له رجل : يا أبا عبد الرحمن ، إنا نحب حديثك ونشتهيه ، ولوددنا أنك حدثتنا كل يوم ؟ فقال : ما يمنعني أن أحدثكم إلا كراهة أن أملكم ، إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتخولنا بالموعظة ، كراهة السآمة علينا* *.** [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

*- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : حرص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على موعظة أصحابه كما أنه حريص على أن يعظهم أحيانا بتبليغهم الشرع ، فهو أيضا يعظهم مواعظ ترقق القلوب وتؤثر فيها . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- ومنها : أنه ينبغي للواعظ أن يأتي بموعظة مؤثرة في الأسلوب وكيفية الإلقاء ولكن بشرط ألا يأتي بأحاديث ضعيفة أو موضوعة ؛ لأن بعض الوعاظ يأتي بالأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة يزعم بأنها تفيد في تحريك القلوب ، ولكنها وإن أفادت في هذا تضر ، فقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من حدث عني بحديث يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين ). [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- ومنها من فوائد هذا الحديث : أن العادة إذا أراد أن يفارق أصحابه وإخوانه فإنه يعظهم موعظة بليغة ، لقوله : كأنها موعظة مودع . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- ومنها : طلب الوصية من أصحاب العلم . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- ومنها : أنه لا وصية أفضل ولا أكمل من الوصية بتقوى الله عز وجل ، قال تعالى : { ولقد وصينا الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم وإياكم أن اتقوا الله } وتقوى الله سبق شرحها . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- ومنها : الوصية بالسمع والطاعة لولاة الأمور وإن كانوا عبيدا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( والسمع والطاعة وإن تأمر عليكم عبد ) لأن السمع والطاعة لهم تنتفي به شرور كثيرة وفوضى عظيمة . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- ومن فوائد الحديث : ظهور آية من آيات الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام حيث قال : ( من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا ) والذين عاشوا من الصحابة رأوا اختلافا كثيرا كما يعلم ذلك من التاريخ . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- وفي هذه الأزمان التي بعد العهد فيها بعلوم السلف يتعين ضبط ما نقل عنهم من ذلك كله ، ليتميز به ما كان من العلم موجودا في زمانهم ، وما حدث من ذلك بعدهم ، فيعلم بذلك السنة من البدعة** .* 
*وقد صح عن* *وابن مسعود** رضي الله عنه أنه قال : إنكم قد أصبحتم اليوم على الفطرة ، وإنكم ستحدثون ويحدث لكم ، فإذا رأيتم محدثة ، فعليكم بالهدي الأول* *.*
* وابن مسعود* *قال هذا في زمن الخلفاء الراشدين** .**[ ابن رجب رحمه الله]*

*- ومن فوائد الحديث : لزوم التمسك بسنة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لا سيما عند الاختلاف والتفرق ، ولهذا قال : ( فعليكم بسنتي ) . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- ومنها أنه ينبغي التمسك الشديد حتى يعض عليها بالنواجذ ، لئلا تفلت من الإنسان . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- ومن فوائد الحديث : التحذير من محدثات الأمور ، والمراد بها المحدثات في الدين ، وأما ما يحدث في الدنيا فينظر فيه إذا كان فيه مصلحة فلا تحذير منه ، أما ما يحصل في الدين فإنه يجب الحذر منه لما فيه التفرق في دين الله والتشتت وتضيع الأمة بعضها بعضا . [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

*- ومن فوائد الحديث : أن كل بدعة ضلالة ، وأنه ليس في البدع ما هو مستحسن كما زعمه بعض العلماء ، بل كل البدع ضلالة فمن ظن أن بدعة من البدع حسنة فإنها لا تخلو من أحد أمرين :*
*إما أنها ليست بدعة وظنها هو أنها بدعة ، وإما أنها ليست حسنة وظن هو أنها حسنة ، وأما أن تكون بدعة وحسنة فهذا مستحيل ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فإن كل بدعة ضلالة ) .  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
الحديث التاسع والعشرون :*

*عَن مُعَاذ بن جَبَلٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قُلتُ يَا رَسُولَ الله أَخبِرنِي بِعَمَلٍٍ يُدخِلُني الجَنَّةَ وَيُبَاعدني منٍ النار ، قَالَ: ( لَقَدْ سَأَلْتَ عَنْ عَظِيْمٍ ، وَإِنَّهُ لَيَسِيْرٌ عَلَى مَنْ يَسَّرَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ : تَعْبُدُ اللهَ لا تُشْرِكُ بِهِ شَيْئَا، وَتُقِيْمُ الصَّلاة، وَتُؤتِي الزَّكَاة، وَتَصُومُ رَمَضَانَ، وَتَحُجُّ البَيْتَ.*
*ثُمَّ قَالَ : أَلاَ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى أَبْوَابِ الخَيْرِ : الصَّوْمُ جُنَّةٌ، وَالصَّدَقَةُ تُطْفِئُ الخَطِيْئَةَ كَمَا يُطْفِئُ المَاءُ النَّارَ، وَصَلاةُ الرَّجُلِ فِي جَوْفِ اللَّيْلِ ثُمَّ تَلا : (تَتَجَافَى جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ) حَتَّى بَلَغَ: ( يعملون)[السجدة:16-17]* 
*ثُمَّ قَالَ: أَلا أُخْبِرُكَ بِرَأْسِ الأَمْرِ وَعَمُودِهِ وَذِرْوَةِ سَنَامِهِ ؟ قُلْتُ: بَلَى يَارَسُولَ اللهِ، قَالَ: رَأْسُ الأَمْرِ الإِسْلامُ ، وَعَمُودُهُ الصَّلاةُ ، وَذروَةُ سَنَامِهِ الجِهَادُ.*
*ثُمَّ قَالَ: أَلا أُخبِرُكَ بِملاكِ ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ ؟ قُلْتُ:بَلَى يَارَسُولَ اللهِ. فَأَخَذَ بِلِسَانِهِ وَقَالَ: كُفَّ عَلَيْكَ هَذَا. قُلْتُ يَانَبِيَّ اللهِ وَإِنَّا لَمُؤَاخَذُونَ بِمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ ؟ فَقَالَ: ثَكِلَتْكَ أُمُّكَ يَامُعَاذُ. وَهَلْ يَكُبُّ النَّاسَ فِي النَّارِ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ أَو قَالَ: عَلَى مَنَاخِرِهِمْ إِلاَّ حَصَائِدُ أَلسِنَتِهِمْ)*
* رواه الترمذي وقال: حديث حسن صحيح.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
ما يستفاد من الحديث :

1- حرص الصحابة على معرفة أمور دينهم ، وسؤال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن كل ما يقرب من الله عز وجل .
2- دخول الجنة والمباعدة والنجاة من النار يحتاج إلى أعمال عظيمة وجهود كبيرة .
3- من استعان بالله وأخلص العمل له يسر الله عليه كل عسير وحقق له ما يتمنى .
4- القيام بما فرض الله هو أقرب الطرق إلى الفوز برضا الله وبجنته .
5- التقرب إلى الله بالنوافل يفتح أبواب الخير ، ويحقق محبة الله ورضوانه .
6- التحذير من مغبة الانزلاق في شهوة اللسان واستخدامه فيما حرم الله .
7- يجب على العالم أن يبذل النصيحة ويوضحها لطالبها في صورة وافية .*

[المرجع : نيل الأرب من جامع العلوم والحكم ]

----------


## أم حبيبة محمد

أختنا أم علي نفعنا الله بك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الثلاثون

*
*عَن أَبي ثَعْلبةَ الْخُشَنِيِّ جُرثُومِ بنِ ناشرٍ رَضِي اللهُ عَنْهُ عَن رسولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قالَ*  :
*( إنَّ اللهَ تَعَالى فَرَضَ فَرَائِضَ فَلاَ تُضَيِّعُوهَا، وَحَدَّ حُدُودًا فَلاَ تَعْتَدُوهَا، وَحَرَّمَ أَشْيَاءَ فَلاَ تَنْتَهِكُوهَا، وَسَكَتَ عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ رَحْمَةً لَكُمْ غَيْرَ نِسْيَانٍ فَلاَ تَبْحَثُوا عَنْها* *) . 

حديثٌ حسنٌ رواه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ وغيرُه*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- قال أبو بكر السمعاني : هذا الحديث أصل كبير من أصول الدين.

- فأما الفرائض فما فرضه الله على عباده وألزمهم القيام به ، كالصلاة والزكاة والصيام والحج.

 - وأما المحارم فهي التي حماها الله تعالى ومنع من قربانها وارتكابها وانتهاكها.

- وأما حدود الله التي نهى عن اعتدائها ، فالمراد بها جملة ما أذن في فعله ، سواء كان على طريق الوجوب ، أو الندب ، أو الإباحة ، واعتداؤها : هو تجاوز ذلك إلى ارتكاب ما نهى عنه ، كما قال تعالى: { وتلك حدود الله ومن يتعد حدود الله فقد ظلم نفسه}...

وقد تطلق الحدود ، ويراد بها نفس المحارم ، وحينئذ فيقال : لا تقربوا حدود الله ، كما قال تعالى: { تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها} ، والمراد : النهي عن ارتكاب ما نهى عنه في الآية من محظورات الصيام والاعتكاف في المساجد .
 ومن هذا المعنى - وهو تسمية المحارم حدودا - قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (مثل القائم على حدود الله والمدهن فيها ، كمثل قوم اقتسموا سفينة )... وأراد بالقائم على حدود الله : المنكر للمحرمات والناهي عنها.. .

وقد تسمى العقوبات المقدرة الرادعة عن المحارم المغلظة حدودا ، كما يقال : حد الزنا ، وحد السرقة ، وحد شرب الخمر...


- وأما المسكوت عنه ، فهو ما لم يذكر حكمه بتحليل ، ولا إيجاب ، ولا تحريم ، فيكون معفوا عنه ، لا حرج على فاعله...
وقوله في الأشياء التي سكت عنها : رحمة من غير نسيان يعني أنه إنما سكت عن ذكرها رحمة بعباده ، ورفقا ، حيث لم يحرمها عليهم حتى يعاقبهم على فعلها ، ولم يوجبها عليهم حتى يعاقبهم على تركها ، بل جعلها عفوا ، فإن فعلوها ، فلا حرج عليهم ، وإن تركوها فكذلك...


- وقوله : (فلا تبحثوا عنها) يحتمل اختصاص هذا النهي بزمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ لأن كثرة البحث والسؤال عما لم يذكر قد يكون سببا لنزول التشديد فيه بإيجاب أو تحريم...
وقد يدخل ذلك في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (هلك المتنطعون) ، قالها ثلاثا . خرجه مسلم من حديث ابن مسعود مرفوعا .
 والمتنطع : هو المتعمق البحاث عما لا يعنيه ، وهذا قد يتمسك به من يتعلق بظاهر اللفظ ، وينفي المعاني والقياس كالظاهرية .

[ جامع العلوم والحكم لابن رجب رحمه الله –مختصر]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الحادي والثلاثون


عَنْ أَبي العَباس سَعدِ بنِ سَهلٍ السَّاعِدي رضي الله عنه قَالَ: جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله: دُلَّني عَلَى عَمَلٍ إِذَا عَمَلتُهُ أَحَبَّني اللهُ، وَأَحبَّني النَاسُ ؟ 
فَقَالَ: (ازهَد في الدُّنيَا يُحِبَّكَ اللهُ ، وازهَد فيمَا عِندَ النَّاسِ يُحِبَّكَ النَّاسُ)


حديث حسن رواه ابن ماجة وغيره بأسانيد حسنة.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- ومن فوائد الحديث : حرص الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - على سؤال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما ينفعهم.

- ومن فوائده : أن الإنسان بطبيعة الحال يحب أن يحبه الله وأن يحبه الناس ، ويكره أن يمقته الله ويمقته الناس فبين النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ما يكون به ذلك.

- ومن فوائد الحديث : أن من زهد في الدنيا أحبه الله ؛ لأن الزهد في الدنيا يستلزم الرغبة في الآخرة ، وقد سبق معنى الزهد : وأنه ترك ما لاينفع في الآخرة.

- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : أن الزهد فيما عند الناس سبب في محبة الناس لك.

- ومن فوائد هذا الحديث : أن الطمع في الدنيا والتعلق بها سبب لبغض الله للعبد وأن الطمع فيما عند الناس والترقب له يوجب بغض الناس للإنسان ، والزهد فيما في أيديهم هو أكبر أسباب محبتهم.


**[ التعليقات على الأربعين النووية للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الثاني والثلاثون

**عنْ أَبي سَعيدٍ سَعدِ بنِ مَالِك بنِ سِنَانٍ الخُدريِّ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهٍِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: 
(لاَ ضَرَرَ وَلاَ ضِرَارَ) 
حَدِيْث حَسَنٌ رَوَاهُ ابْنُ مَاجَةَ، وَالدَّارَقطْنِ  يّ وَغَيْرُهُمَا مُسْنَدَاً، وَرَوَاَهُ مَالِكٌ في المُوَطَّأِ مُرْسَلاً عَنْ عَمْرو بنِ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَبِيْهِ عَن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَسْقَطَ أَبَا سَعِيْدٍ ،وَلَهُ طُرُقٌ يُقَوِّيْ بَعْضُهَا بَعْضَاً.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- قوله: ( لا ضرر ) أي: أن الضرر منفي شرعا 
( ولا ضرار ) أي: مضاره
والفرق بينهما أن الضرر يحصل بلا قصد ، والضرار يحصل بقصد فنفى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمرين، والضرار أشد من الضرر؛ لأن الضرار يحصل قصدا كما قلنا. [ الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله]


- ومما يدخل في عموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا ضرر أن الله لم يكلف عباده فعل ما يضرهم ألبتة ، فإن ما يأمرهم به هو عين صلاح دينهم ودنياهم ، وما نهاهم عنه هو عين فساد دينهم ودنياهم.[ابن رجب رحمه الله]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الثالث والثلاثون
*
*عنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: "لَوْ يُعْطَى النَّاسُ بِدعوَاهُمْ لادَّعَى رِجَالٌ أَمْوَال قَومٍ وَدِمَاءهُمْ، وَلَكِنِ البَينَةُ عَلَى المُدَّعِي، وَاليَمينُ عَلَى مَن أَنكَر" 
*حديث حسن رواه البيهقي هكذا بعضه في الصحيحين.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- قال ابن المنذر : أجمع أهل العلم على أن البينة على المدعي ، واليمين على المدعى عليه.** 
**قال : ومعنى قوله : البينة على المدعي يعني : يستحق بها ما ادعى ، لأنها واجبة يؤخذ بها** .
**ومعنى قوله : اليمين على المدعى عليه أي : يبرأ بها ، لأنها واجبة عليه ، يؤخذ بها على كل حال** .**انتهى.  [ ابن رجب رحمه الله ]*

*- الحديث الآن في الدعوى ، فلو ادعى شخص على آخر قال: "أنا أطلبك مائة درهم مثلا" فإنه لو قبلت دعواه لادعى رجال أموال قوم ودماءهم، وكذلك لو قال لآخر: "أنت قتلت أبي" بدون بينة لكان ادعى دمه وهذا يعنى أنها لا تقبل دعوى إلا ببينة، ولهذا قال: (لكن البينة على المدعي) فإذا ادعى إنسان على آخر شيئا قلنا: أحضر البينة، والبينة كل ما بان به الحق سواء كانت شهودا أو قرائن حسية أو غير ذلك.  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الرابع والثلاثون
*
*عَنْ أَبي سَعيدٍ الخُدريِّ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: سَمِعتُ رِسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقولُ: (مَن رَأى مِنكُم مُنكَرَاً فَليُغَيِّرْهُ بِيَدِهِ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَستَطعْ فَبِلِسَانِهِ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَستَطعْ فَبِقَلبِه وَذَلِكَ أَضْعَفُ الإيمَانِ) رواه مسلم.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- ففي هذا الحديث فوائد:* 
*أولا: وجوب تغيير المنكر على هذه الدرجات والمراتب باليد أولا وهذا لا يكون إلا للسلطان وإن لم يستطع فبلسانه وهذا يكون لدعاة الخير الذين يبينون للناس المنكرات.*
*ومن فوائده: أن من لا يستطيع لابيده ولا بلسانه فليغيره بقلبه.*
*ومن فوائد هذا الحديث: تيسير الشرع وتسهيله حيث رتب هذه الواجبات على الاستطاعة لقوله: (فإن لم يستطع) ، (فإن لم يستطع).*

*ومن فوائد هذا الحديث: أن الإيمان يتفاوت ، بعضه ضعيف وبعضه قوي وهذا مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة وله أدلة من القرآن والسنة على أنه يتفاوت.*
*وليعلم أن المراتب ثلاث: دعوة ، أمر ، تغيير .*
*فالدعوة أن يقوم الداعي في المساجد أو في أماكن تجمع الناس ويبين لهم الشر ويحذرهم منه ويبين الخير ويرغبهم فيه.*
*والآمر بالمعروف والناهي عن المنكر: هو الذي يأمر الناس ويقول افعلوا أو ينهاهم ويقول: لاتفعلوا.*
*والمغير: هو الذي يغير بنفسه إذا رأى الناس لم يستجيبوا لدعوته ولا لأمره ونهيه. 
  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله]     * 


*- وبكل حال يتعين الرفق في الإنكار ، قال* * سفيان الثوري : لا يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر إلا من كان فيه خصال ثلاث* :
*رفيق بما يأمر ، رفيق بما ينهى ،* 
*عدل بما يأمر ، عدل بما ينهى ،* 
*عالم بما يأمر ، عالم بما ينهى* *.* 

*وقال أحمد* : *الناس محتاجون إلى مداراة ورفق الأمر بالمعروف بلا غلظة إلا رجلا معلنا بالفسق ، فلا حرمة له .*
* قال* : *وكان أصحاب ابن مسعود إذا مروا بقوم يرون منهم ما يكرهون ، يقولون مهلا رحمكم الله ، مهلا رحمكم الله* *.* 

*وقال أحمد* : *يأمر بالرفق والخضوع ، فإن أسمعوه ما يكره ، لا يغضب ، فيكون يريد ينتصر لنفسه* *.** 
  [ ابن رجب رحمه الله]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث الخامس والثلاثون*

*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) : لا تحاسدوا، ولا تناجشوا، ولا تباغضوا، ولا تدابروا، ولا يبع بعضكم على بيع بعض، وكونوا عباد الله إخواناً، المسلم أخو المسلم لا يظلمه ولا يخذله، ولا يكذبه ولا يحقره، التقوى ههنا -ويشير إلى صدره ثلاث مرات- بحسب امرئ من الشر أن يحقر أخاه المسلم، كل المسلم على المسلم حرام؛ دمه وماله وعرضه.* 
*(رواه مسلم)*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- قوله: ( لا تحاسدوا ) هذا نهي عن الحسد ، والحسد هو كراهية ما انعم الله على أخيك من نعمة دينية أو دنيوية سواء تمنيت زوالها أم لم تتمن ، فمتى كرهت ما أعطى الله أخاك من النعم فهذا هو الحسد.
*
*- ( ولا تناجشوا ) قال العلماء: المناجشة أن يزيد في السلعة ، أي: في ثمنها في المناداة وهو لا يريد شراءها وإنما يريد نفع البائع أو الإضرار بالمشتري.
*
*- ( ولا تباغضوا ) البغضاء هي الكراهه ، أي : لا يكره بعضكم بعضا.
*
*- ( ولا تدابروا ) أن يولي كل واحد الآخر دبره بحيث لا يتفق الاتجاه.*

*- ( ولا يبع بعضكم على بيع بعض ) يعني لا يبيع أحد على بيع أخيه ، مثل أن يشتري إنسان سلعه بعشرة فيذهب آخر على المشتري ويقول: أنا أبيع عليك بأقل ؛ لأن هذا يفضي إلى العداوة والبغضاء.
*
*- ( وكونوا عباد الله إخوانا ) كونوا يا عباد الله إخوانا أي: مثل الإخوان في المودة والمحبة والألفة وعد**م** الاعتداء ثم أكد هذه الأخوة بقوله: ( المسلم أخو المسلم ) للجامع بينهما وهو الإسلام وهو أقوى صله تكون بين المسلمين.
*
*- ( لا يظلمه ) أي: لا يعتدي عليه.
*
*- ( ولا يخذله ) في مقام يحب أن ينتصر فيه.
*
*- ( ولا يكذبه ) أي: لا يخبره بحديث كذب.
*
*- ( ولا يحقره ) أي: يستهين به.*

*- ( التقوى ها هنا ) يعني: تقوى الله تعالى محلها القلب فإذا اتقى القلب اتقت الجوارح , ( و يشير إلى صدره ثلاث مرات ) يعني: يقول التقوى ها هنا ، التقوى ها هنا ، التقوى ها هنا.
*
*- ثم قال: ( بحسب امرئ من الشر أن يحقر أخاه المسلم ) بحسب يعني: حسب فالباء زائدة والحسب الكفاية والمعنى لو لم يكن من الشر إلا أن يحقر أخاه لكان هذا كافيا.
*
*- ( المسلم على المسلم حرام دمه وماله وعرضه ) دمه فلا يجوز أن يعتدي عليه بقتل أو فيما دونه.
*
*- ( وماله ) لا يجوز أن يعتدي على ماله بنهب أو سرقه أو جحد أو غير ذلك.
*
*- ( وعرضه ) أي: سمعته فلا يجوز أن يغتابه فيهتك بذلك عرضه.*

*- ومن فوائده: أن محل التقوى هو القلب ، فإذا اتقى القلب اتقت الجوارح , وليعلم أن هذه الكلمة يقولها بعض الناس إذا عمل معصية وأنكر عليه قال: التقوى ها هنا وهي كلمة حق لكنه أراد بها باطلا وهذا جوابه أن نقول: لو كان هنا تقوى لا تقت الجوارح لان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( ألا إن في الجسد مضغه إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله آلا وهى القلب ).
*
*- تكرار الكلمة المهمة لبيان الاعتناء بها وفهمها ، قال: ( التقوى ها هنا ) وأ شار إلى صدره ثلاث مرات.*

*- عظم احتقار المسلم ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم: ( بحسب امرئ من الشر أن يحقر أخاه المسلم ) وذلك لما يترتب على احتقار المسلم من المفاسد. 
*
*- ومن فولئد هذا الحديث: أن الأمة الإسلامية لو اتجهت بهذه التوجيهات لنالت سعادة الدنيا والآخرة لأنها كلها آداب عظيمة عالية راقية ، تحصل بها المصالح وتنكف بها المفاسد.  [ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله]*

*- قال رجل لعمر بن عبدالعزيز*: *اجعل كبير المسلمين عندك أبا ، وصغيرهم ابنا ، وأوسطهم أخا ، فأي أولئك تحب أن تسيء إليه ؟* 

*- ومن كلام يحيى بن معاذ الرازي: ليكن حظ المؤمن منك ثلاثة : إن لم تنفعه فلا تضره ، وإن لم تفرحه فلا تغمه ، وإن لم تمدحه فلا تذمه* *.**  [ابن رجب رحمه الله]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الحديث السادس والثلاثون
*
*عَنْ أَبي هُرَيرَة رضي الله عنه* *عَنِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: (* *مَنْ نَفَّسَ عَنْ مُؤمِن كُربَةً مِن كُرَبِ الدُّنيَا نَفَّسَ اللهُ عَنهُ كُربَةً مِنْ كرَبِ يَوم القيامَةِ، وَمَنْ يَسَّرَ على مُعسرٍ يَسَّرَ الله عَلَيهِ في الدُّنيَا والآخِرَة، وَمَنْ سَتَرَ مُسلِمَاً سَتَرَهُ الله في الدُّنيَا وَالآخِرَة، وَاللهُ في عَونِ العَبدِ مَا كَانَ العَبدُ في عَونِ أخيهِ، وَمَنْ سَلَكَ طَريقَاً يَلتَمِسُ فيهِ عِلمَاً سَهَّلَ اللهُ لهُ بِهِ طَريقَاً إِلَى الجَنَّةِ، وَمَا اجتَمَعَ قَومٌ في بَيتٍ مِنْ بيوتِ اللهِ يَتلونَ كِتابِ اللهِ وَيتَدارَسونهَ بَينَهُم إِلا نَزَلَت عَلَيهُم السَّكينَة وَغَشيَتهم الرَّحمَة وحَفَتهُمُ المَلائِكة وَذَكَرهُم اللهُ فيمَن عِندَهُ،وَمَنْ بَطَّأ بِهِ عَمَلُهُ لَمْ يُسْرِعْ بهِ نَسَبُهُ)**رواه مسلم بهذا اللفظ*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بارك الله فيك أختي أم علي ونفع بك ، فإن الاربعين النووية فيها فوائد جمة فجزاك الله عنا خيرا .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وجزاكِ مثله أخيتي أم أروى وزادكِ الله علما*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

يرفع للإستفادة .

----------

